# [Sammelthread] Arma 3 Breaking Point



## Crush182 (27. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo liebe Survival Fans...
Da hier im Forum ja nun immer häufiger über Breaking Point disskutiert wird, bin ich mal so frei und eröffne einen Sammelthread.
Ich werde versuchen hier ein paar Informationen und hilfreiche Infos über die Mod zusammen zu tragen, sodass auch Einsteiger
wissen worum es überhaupt geht und wie man mittspielen kann.


*1. Arma 3 Breaking Point*
Mit Breaking Point gibt es die Untoten jetzt auch in Arma 3.
Suche dir eine Fraktion aus und schließe dich, alleine oder mit deinen Freunden, dem Kampf ums Überleben an.
Auf den vier unterschiedlichen Maps musst du dir alles zusammensuchen, was man zum Leben braucht.
Nahrung, Kleidung, Gadgets und natürlich auch Waffen, um gegen die anderen Fraktionen bestehen zu können.

Denn im Endeffekt geht es eigentlich nur um eines: Überleben.


*2. Das Levelsystem*
Für jede "gute Tat" gibt es Punkte.
Das kann das beseitigen eines Gegners sein, oder das Heilen eines Verbündeten.

Jede Fraktion hat insgesammt 3 Level.
Durch das Sammeln von Punkten besteht die Möglichkeit einen Rang auf zu steigen und so seine Fähigkeiten
zu verbessern.

Level 1 = Start
Level 2 = 2000 Pkt.
Level 3 = 5000 Pkt.

Aber Vorsicht: Durch unbedachte Aktionen wie das Töten eines Mitspielers aus der eigenen Fraktion (außgenommen die "Hunter") oder
das Heilen eines Feindes werden auch Punkte abgezogen.

Sobald die Punkte in`s Negative fallen (erst bei -3000 ist Schluss) wird man zum "Verräter".
Dies führt dazu, das ein "Punktekopfgeld" auf den Spieler ausgesetzt wird.

Außerdem kann man sich dann nicht mehr am Gruppenchat beteiligen und man bekommt eine äußerst schäbige Level 1 Bekleidung verpasst.

(Eine vollständige Übersicht über das Punktesystem und die jeweiligen Auswirkungen von Aktionen gibt es hier: Factions - Breaking Point)


*3. Die Fraktionen*
3.1 Überblick
Es gibt insgesammt fünf Klassen, welche die unterschiedlichsten Spielertypen ansprechen.
Im Folgenden eine kleine Beschreibung sowie eine Übersicht über ihre spezifischen Vor- und Nachteile.


3.2 Ranger
Sie übernehmen vornehmlich die Rolle der Ordnungshüter.
Sie kämpfen gegen "Hunter" und "Outlaws" und haben dabei besondere Eigenschaften und Items -wie z.B. eine stärkere Panzerung sowie medizinische Ausrüstung
direkt zu Anfang zur Verfügung.

Ihre Verbündeten sind die "Nomads" und die "Survivalists".

3.3 Outlaw
Die Gesetzeslosen.
Sie kämpfen gegen alle anderen Klassen und bleiben lieber unter ihres gleichen.
 -Wobei auch Anfeindungen unter gleichgesinten keine Seltenheit sind.
Zu den Besonderheiten dieser Klasse zählt u.a. ein Bauplan für eine spezielle Bombe, welche nicht im Spiel gefunden werden kann.

3.4 Nomad
Die Nomad versuchen jeder Konfrontation aus dem Weg zu gehen und sind daher freundlich zu jeder anderen Klasse (außer den Rangern).
Auch sie haben dabei besondere Fähigkeiten wie: Schnellere Gesundheitsregeneration und schnellere Krankheitsheilung.
Sollten sie allerdings angegriffen werden, wissen auch sie, wie man sich zur Wehr setzt.

3.5 Hunter(Für Anfänger zu empfehlen, da man hier quasi nicht auf das Klassensystem achten muss)
Sie töten alles und jeden, der ihnen über den Weg läuft.
Dies ist die Wahrscheinlich aggressivste Klasse des Spiels.
Dabei hilft ihnen eine höhere Bewegungsgeschwindikeit und eine Nahkampfwaffe gleich zu Anfang des Spiels.

3.6 Survivalist
Sie bleiben gerne ungesehn und können auch von Zombies nur sehr schwer ausgemacht werden.
Für diesen defensiven Spielstil stehen dem Spieler dabei gleich zu Anfang ein Betäubungsgewehr und ein Gilliesuit zur Verfügung.

Ehrfahrungspunkte gibt es überwiegend für das reine Überleben und für das Unterstützen von verbündeten Klassen sowie ihresgleichen (Nomads, Rangers, Survivalists).

Aber Achtung: Für das Töten anderer Spieler gibt`s direkt einen dicken Punktabzug.


*4. Die Karten*
Die Mod wartet mit vier unterschiedlichen Karten auf, wovon jede ihr eigenes Flair mit bringt.

4.1 Altis
Die wohl Bekannteste aller Karten.
Und mit etwa 270km² auch die Größte, welche die Mod zu bieten hat.
Die Landschaft besteht aus dichter Vegetation, Wäldern und größeren Feldern woraus sich
die einzelnen Städte und Militärposten besonders hervorheben.

Diese Karte ist perfekt für Spieler, die das richtige Survivalfeeling wollen.
Die weite Landschaft bietet genug Platz für weitläufige Sammeltouren und macht so die seltenen Fahrzeuge besonders wertvoll.

Hier findest du eine Karte

4.2 Stratis
Diese, ebenfalls aus dem Hauptspiel bekannte, 20km² große Karte, besteht aus einer
hügeligen aber dennoch offenen Landschaft und bietet sich daher bestens
für schnelle Gefechte mit anderen Spielern.

Hier findest du eine Karte

4.3 Thirsk (Summer/Winter)
Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, gibt es diese Karte in zwei verschiedenen Versionen (Sommer/Winter).

Auf Grund ihrer doch eher kleinen Größe ist diese Karte, ebenso wie Stratis, eher für Spieler geeignet, welche
schnellen "Feindkontakt" bevorzugen.
Die Karte besteht aus einer größeren Hauptinsel und einem kleineren Teil rechts unten (dort spawnt man auch meißtens).

Außerdem ist die Landschaft überwiegend von Wäldern bedeckt, welche nur vereinzelt von Lichtungen und Städten
unterbrochen werden.

4.4 New Haven
Eine komplett neue Karte (seit Update 0.1275), welche auch eher
etwas für Spieler ist, welche mehr Lust auf ein schnelleres Spiel haben.

Die Karte ist, ähnlich wie Thirsk,  überwiegend von dichtem Wald bedeckt, welcher jedoch auch hier von größeren Getreidefeldern
und ein paar Städten unterbrochen wird.

Und dank dem lieben sinchilla gibts hier jetzt auch eine brauchbare Karte:

 Gesamte Karte,
Zoom (Oben links),Zoom (Oben rechts),Zoom (Unten links),Zoom (Unten rechts).

(4.5 Bystrica)
Wurde entfernt...


*5. Fahrzeuge*

Für die Erkundung der weitläufigen Spielwelten stehen unterschiedlichste Fahrzeuge bereit.
Die Parlette reicht dabei vom kleinen Motorboot bis hin zum Hubschrauber.

Allerdings sind diese Fortbewegungsmittel recht selten und dabei auch meist relativ stark beschädigt, sodass
es ordentlich Geduld und Glück braucht um sich dieses kostbare Gut zu sichern.


*6. Wie funktioniert die Installation?*
Zunächst benötigst du das Hauptspiel Arma 3 -auf welchem diese Mod basiert.
Und dann kannst du dir auch schon Breaking Point herunter laden.

Wenn du dann den Launcher installiert hast, musst du dir noch einen Account anlegen (Der Launcher leitet dich auf die Registrierungsseite).

Während der Registrierung wirst du nach deiner "Arma 3 Player ID" gefragt.
Diese findest du, in Arma 3 selbst, in deinem Profil.
 -Wenn du dein Profil "bearbeitest", dann kannst du dir die ID auch einfach heraus kopieren.

Achtung: Die ID muss so angegeben werden: [123456789]
Sonst wird sie nich angenommen.
[ = Strg+Alt+8
] = Strg+Alt+9

Wenn du dir nun deinen Account erstellt hast, dann kommst du ins Launchermenü.
Dort kannst du, ganz links, die Menüs durchschalten und verschiedene Einstellungen vornehmen.
Man kann u.a. auch die Downloadmethode auswählen (HTTP hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert).

Um die eigentliche Mod herunter zu laden, musst du, links in der Leiste, auf den zweiten Button von oben klicken.
Und dann unter "Breaking Point" auf Install/Update klicken. -ACHTUNG: Der Download ist ca. 6-7 GB groß.

Wenn der Download fertig ist, musst du dir noch einen Server aussuchen und schon kannst du los legen.


*7. Nützliche Infos und Quellen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man ersteinmal Lebensenergie verlohren hat und der Bildschrim auch noch grau und unscharf wird, dann
kann man sich mit "ä" (Standarttastenbelegung) hinsetzen.

Nach kurzer Zeit erscheint rechts oben ein blinkendes Herz und man regeneriert sich.
Um wieder einigermaßen fit zu werden muss man ca. 5-10 min. sitzen bleiben und dann erscheint eine Nachricht,
das es weiter gehen kann.

Download und Info: Breaking Point - Home
Offizielles Forum: The Zombie Infection - BreakingPoint
Breaking Point Wiki: Breaking Point
Karte von Altis und Stratis: Breaking Point - Map



Und an dieser Stelle natürlich einmal vielen Dank an alle, welche mir dabei helfen Neuigkeiten, Links und Infos zusammen zu bekommen.


Verbesserungsvorschläge und Hinweise auf Übersetzungs- und/oder Fehler sind natürlich erwünscht... also einfach bescheid sagen .


----------



## sinchilla (27. April 2014)

ich war zu faul für nen sammelthread aber der wille war da...

übersichtlich & informativ

kannst ja noch erwähnen das die eckigen klammern [...] bei der ID mit "STRG+ALT" und dann normales klammersymbol geschrieben werden oder einfach copy & paste

ich bin zur zeit relativ oft allein unterwegs. bisher auch immer als hunter. wenn jemand bock hat mit mir zu spielen einfach ne pn schreiben ( bin 31 jahre & hab aufgrund familie & arbeit in der regel ab 19.00 uhr zeit)



> 2.5 Survivalist
> Sie bleiben gerne ungesehn und können auch von Zombies nur sehr schwer ausgemacht werden.
> Für diesen defensiven Spielstil stehen dem Spieler dabei gleich zu Anfang u.a. ein Betäubungsgewehr zur Verfügung.


 momentan steht diese klasse noch nicht zur verfügung


----------



## henderson m. (27. April 2014)

Interessant


----------



## efdev (27. April 2014)

dann missbrauch ich den thread auch direkt mal!
hat wer bock zu spielen ?
alleine macht es nicht so viel spaß.


----------



## sinchilla (27. April 2014)

kann man ne leere feldflasche auffüllen? abgesehen vom meer hab ich noch keine gewässer gefunden


----------



## Crush182 (27. April 2014)

@sinchilla: Habe die beiden Sachen schonmal mit rein geschrieben -vielen Dank dafür 

Ich war heute um 20 Uhr auf der Suche nach dir... deinen Server (EU 43) habe ich dann auch gefunden, aber das war anscheinend zu spät? 
Habe jetzt auch erstmal den "Hunter" genommen und ich glaube ich bin iwo ganz im Süd-Osten gespawnt.
-Auf irgend ner Landzunge mitten im Niemandsland 

Wenn ich morgen Lust auf BP habe, werde ich versuchen um 19 uhr hier zu sein.

Und jetzt sehe ich gerade deine Nachricht in steam -"nein" -.-
...Ist das der gleiche TS3 Server wie aus dem DayZ Standalone Thread?

@efdev: Evtl. morgen 19Uhr oder auch schon früher 


Aber ich glaube jetzt werde ich erstmal ins Bett gehen.
Morgen fummel ich dann nochmal am Übersichtsthread rum und werde abends dann auf euch warten -sobald ich weiß, welcher TS3 Server das ist


----------



## Creeperio (27. April 2014)

Ahhhh endlich... Auf so einen Thread hab ich gewartet 

Also ich hab schon einige Stunden in BP verbracht auf der map altis, hatte auch schon einige Schießereien hinter mir. Ich weiß nun auch welche Waffe man halbwegs gebrauchen kann und wo man im Stadtgebiet vom hinter ein Weihnachten an Waffen vorfindet aber das wars auch dann.... Die Karte kann ich noch net lesen und Geister mehr rum

Jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass

-Ich die Klassen nicht ganz verstehe. Laufe derzeit durchgehend als Hunter durch die Gegend und wurde von anderen Huntern eher beschossen als gegrüßt? Muss ich bei den Klassen was beachten? OO

-meine Orientierung ist total furn Fuß. Ich hocke meistens Iwo rum und Wunder mich wo die anderen 60 Spieler rumgeistern.

-total ahnungslos bin

Würde mich mal freuen wenn man sich gemeinsam auf die Jagd begibt und darüber quatschen kann  um das Spiel kennenzulernen und vllt eine gute Truppe zusammen zu bekommen mit der man öfters losziehen kann 

Ich kann morgen ab 15 Uhr. Wäre dann auf dem TS vom dayz thread zu finden. Zur not einfach an pnen und ne anderen TS angeben? KP sieht man dann morgen.

Ich freu mich schon riesig auf euch leute!


----------



## sinchilla (27. April 2014)

hunterklasse definition: 





> Murderer. Madman. Sadist. Lunatic. All of these titles are applicable to  the sheer chaotic personality that is the Hunter class. It is strongly  recommended that new players begin with this class due to the lack of  penalties for killing other players (including other Hunters). By doing  so, new players will avoid a potentially massive drop in class points by  performing traitorous actions such as killing allies. Hunters, true to  their namesake, are built to carry out one task : kill everyone. To meet  this end, the Hunter is equipped with a default speed boost to allow  the player to catch their fleeing prey. The Hunters also feature  increased movement speed in a number of actions and are one of the two  classes that start with a melee weapon (hatchet). Hunter class  progression is carried out by simply murdering anyone and everyone,  including fellow Hunters. Points are lost for giving aid to anyone


ergo selbst ein hunter killt dich ohne skrupel diesen erfahrungswert hab ich auch durch ableben erlernt



> -meine Orientierung ist total furn Fuß. Ich hocke meistens Iwo rum und Wunder mich wo die anderen 60 Spieler rumgeistern.


hier mal nen link zum größenvergleich mit anderen spielen bzw. deren maps ARMA 3 - Vergleichs-Bild zeigt die Ausmaße der Spielwelt - News - GameStar.de

ich glaube altis hat 270qm das macht bei 60 spielern 1 spieler auf 4.5 qm. natürlich nur rechnerisch! in der im eingangspost verlinkten map siehst du militärbasen (die roten dinger) da is die wahrscheinlichkeit jemanden zu "treffen" wesentlich höher als in der pampa
die anderen karten also brystica & thirsk sind kleiner



> Die Karte kann ich noch net lesen und Geister mehr rum


 wenn du die karte öffnest ( die  man ingame findet) drücke den kreis oben rechts somit zentriert sich die karte auf dein char & damit kann man sich orientieren ab da brauch man eig. nur noch den kompass

ich habe vorhin mal den ranger als klasse genommen & war eher entäuscht weil man nicht silent killen kann wie mit dem hunter & der axt. vorteil beim ranger ist die schusssichere weste aber davon hab ich eher weniger gemerkt...mit den anderen klassen hab ich noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt



> Ich kann morgen ab 15 Uhr.


 ich kann leider erst später



> Wenn ich morgen Lust auf BP habe, werde ich versuchen um 19 uhr hier zu sein.


 na mal schauen ich will nix garantieren aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auch so gegen 19-20 uhr am start sein


----------



## Creeperio (28. April 2014)

Alles klar danke für die Info 
Der Hunter spricht mich wegen der Axt an. Ich mags net Spieler um mich haben und wegen eines Zombies die dicke Pump Action rauszuholen x.x

Obwohl das gestern lustig war. Ich dachte ich wäre allein in einer Stadt, hab dann auf die Zombies geschossen und tada waren aufeinmal andere Schüsse zu Hören xD da haben sich zwei grüppchen erschrocken und sich gegenseitig beschossen

Edit: hatten auch einen laggenden Spieler gesehen... Der glitchte nur so durch die Gegend... Dagegen kann man ja nie was machen


----------



## Brez$$z (28. April 2014)

Hoi Hoi 
Ich habs schon vor ner Zeit mal runtergeladen, aber nicht gespielt. Eben meine erste Stunde in BP verbracht und ich bin echt überrascht.
Die SA hats da sehr schwer, von der engine&Optiks ist BP definitiv um längen vorraus.

Bisher hatte ich aber nur ein einziges mal Feindkontakt, und der war gleich naja^^ penetrant neber einer Munikiste hocken und warten bis einer kommt 
ist iwie nicht die art auf die ich stehe. Aber ich war schneller  leider konnte ich mich dann nicht verbinden, meine normalen Binden langten wohl nicht


----------



## efdev (28. April 2014)

mach dir nichts draus mein erster kontakt war als bambi gegen einen bewaffneten der wollte mich töten konnte aber nicht schiesen, nachdem er mir dreimal ums haus gefolgt ist bin ich etwas weiter weg und hab ihm zugeschaut wie er noch zwei runden lief und dann endlich verschwunden ist.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (29. April 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> Alles klar danke für die Info
> Der Hunter spricht mich wegen der Axt an. Ich mags net Spieler um mich haben und wegen eines Zombies die dicke Pump Action rauszuholen x.x
> ...



Also ich hab auch erst 5-6 Stunden in einer Breaking Point Session absolviert, bin richtig begeistert und habe wie damals zu Mod-Zeiten mal wieder das erquickende Gefühl von Langzeitmotivation ! 

Bezüglich der Axt:

Generell sollte man Wiki bzw. den dortigen Eintrag zu den Factions gelesen haben.

Dann wird auch schnell klar, wie sich die einzelnen Klassen ungefähr verhalten. Dort kann man außerdem auch sehen, was man machen muss um + / - Punkte zu bekommen, was einen im Falle von "+" Punkten auch näher an Level 2 / 3 bringt. Dort gibt es dann weitere spezielle Eigenschaften der Klassen...

Natürlich können Hunter auch Hunter töten... generell kann jeder alles machen (so hab ich auch als Ranger meine Axt, spawne halt nur nicht mit dieser...).
Was man denn schließlich mit seinem Char macht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
Wer jedoch mal Level 2 oder gar 3 erreichen möchte, sollte nur die "Gegner" töten oder Verräter der eigenen Klasse 
(Wie gesagt, im Wiki alles super detailliert beschrieben !) 

In der besagten Session habe ich mich schnell einer Gruppe anschließen können bzw. wir haben eine gebildet 
(man kann Leute als Freund taggen, diese akzeptieren dies und zack sieht man immer das es Freunde sind  - diese 2 Mann Gruppe lässt sich immer weiter ausbauen !)
in der wir dann ne Menge Spaß hatten:
Schießerei am Airfield, PBX und Auto gefunden usw.

Zusammenfassend:
Man vermisst so gut wie nichts an Content, wenn man lange die Mod gespielt hat, die Grafik ist super schick, die Performance ist um Längen besser als die in der SA und das auf einem durchschnittlichen System,  die Wiki ist absolute Klasse (so sind bspw. alle Waffen detailliert beschrieben !), die Map ist schön, die Community ist aktiv, die Entwickler sind aktiv, es gibt scheinbar KEINE Probleme mit Cheatern oder Hackern (Anti Ghosting / Anti Combat Logging) und und und... ich hab echt noch nicht aufgehört zu staunen !!!


----------



## Creeperio (29. April 2014)

Tja ein Toter, ein Krüppel und ein schwerkranker...

Ja genau, die Herrschaften von gestern wissen wovon ich hier grad schreibe. Es geht um die mega funny Runde von gestern 
Also Sinchilla, Crush182 und ich hatten uns mal im TS versammelt um auf die Jagd in Breaking Point zu gehen. 

Soweit so gut, wir konnten uns alle auf einen Fleckchen versammeln und dann gemeinsam losziehen. Wir deckten uns in der nächst besseren Stadt mit Essen und Trinken aus und hielt Ausschau nach besseren Waffen. 
Wäre da nicht der schießwütige aufeinmal gewesen 

Nun wir zu dritt und er wie es aussah ganz allein^^ Wir beschlossen dem Rambo um die Ecke zu führen.....
Crush deckte Sin so gut es ging von hinten ( er hatte die halbe Zombie Armee am Hintern kleben)
Ich hockte in der Flanke, was mir aber nichts brachte da ich die entsprechenden Bereiche nicht sah...

Sin traute sich gut gerüstet mit einer AK voran und wollten unser Ziel ausfindig machen und begab sich langsam tastend voran.... Kaum einige Gebäude weiter, höre ich nur noch Sturmfeuer und Pistolenschüsse.... und dann Sin im Ts "er hat mich mit der Pistole erwischt"
Na toll, ok sichern wir die Leiche und haun den Typen weg, leider war er und die leiche verschwunden. 

Naja Pistolen scheinen leicht overpowerd zu sein aber gut. In der Zwischenzeit wurde Crush mehrmals von Zombies gehittet und wurde krank.
Wir pumpten ihn dann soweit es ging mit einer halben Apotheke zu und es half erstmal reingar nichts... es wurde von Zeit zu Zeit zwar besser aber  er ist noch nicht ganz Gesund ( ich hoffe das kriegen wir mal hin!)  Zudem hat er oftmals den Kopf in Gegenstände oder in die Umgebung gesteckt weil ihm so Übel war ( siehe Foto)

Da Sin nun auf einer langen Reise in unsere Richtung befang, befanden wir es für sinnvoll erstmal alle Gebäude zu durchsuchen und die kleineren Militärbasen. Auf einem Turm davon bin ich aber mal ebend runtergeglicht und brach mir die Beine.... Juhu ich konnte nicht mehr sprinten sondern eher schleichen oO 

Und so verlief unser 1. Trainingsteamtag  War aufjedenfall sehr lustig und Spannend muss ich sagen  
Vorallem die Action und die Taktik!

Edit: Grad ebend eingeloggt und Morphin gefunden! juhu ich kann wieder gehen xD dabei sah ich ein Boot in der Luft hängen (siehe Foto2)









@Snak3_Plissk3n  und mit der Gruppe ausbauen joa da kann man glaub ich nicht nein zu sagen?  nur auf welchen Ts tummelst du dich den dann rum???


----------



## sinchilla (29. April 2014)

ja die ak74 is nich mehr mein freund seit gestern...da wären wattebällchen effektiver gewesen...hab eig. auch nur gewechselt weil bei der lee enfield mkIV collector ein bug vorhanden war oder besser sogar zwei. ich konnte die entfernung vom scope nicht justieren & der bolzen & ein projektil schwirrten immer um die waffe herum ein wechsel aufs modell "old" brachte keine besserung sowie auch ein besitzerwechsel der waffe.

beim erneuten treffen der beiden anderen spielte ich mit dem gedanken die meerenge zwischen der landzunge & pyrgos herüber zu schwimmen. letztlich schwamm ich nur "geschätzte" 200 meter aber ich kann nur sagen der umweg übers land wäre schneller gewesen. für die 200meter brauchte ich etwa 10 minuten die entfernung zwischen landzunge & pyrgos schätzte ich auf 2 km... nie wieder schwimmen!

ich wurde grad opfer eines bisher noch ungeklärten todes...& wie ich erfahren habe bin ich nicht der einzige. ich war sofort tot ohne schussgeräusch oder ähnliches...einfach umgefallen & tot O.o.

hab den verdacht das könnte ein cheat sein zumal ich nicht der einzige bin dem es so ergangen ist.

kann man mit dieser buddytaste auch personen die nicht im direkten umkreis sind einladen? bzw. weiss jemand wo man diese taste findet oder belegen kann?

schöne grüße aus altis!!! is grad ziemlich warm & trocken dort!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creeperio (30. April 2014)

Wuh gestern war aber auch ne haarige Runde. Dank eines Snipers, war ich schon ein Zombie xD


----------



## Crush182 (30. April 2014)

Ja -gestern... das war echt ein bisschen... -.-

Eine Stunde gelaufen und kurz vor unserm Treffen wird sinchilla erschossen 

Wenn wir uns das nächste mal treffen, sollten wir vllt. mal eine der kleineren Maps ausprobieren.
Ein bisschen mehr "action" und nicht so super weite Laufwege xD


----------



## Creeperio (30. April 2014)

Heute eingeloggt, zack direkt Schießerei.

Ich konnte 3 Outlaws außer Gefecht nehmen, leider haben mich dann einige Ranger?! oder so dann angeschossen.
Dank der tollen Sicht, konnte ich mich nicht mehr effektiv wehren xD Ison Heini hat mich mit der Pumpe geholt-.-

Egal, respawnt direkt vor einer Militärbasis. Meine Augen tränten vor freude, als alles noch zu war  Eine FN 2000 gefunden mit 5 Mags zudem ne tolle Pistole und haufenweise anderen Krim Krams dazu.
Dazu gleich ne map, kompas und alles was man braucht


----------



## henderson m. (30. April 2014)

nach ner netten session heute mit sinchilla und robonator musste ich feststellen dass ich den hype nicht verstehen kann und die dayz standalone hundert mal besser ist als dieser verkackte unperformante sinnlose klassenbeinhaltenter post apokalyptischer mist.


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Mai 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> nach ner netten session heute mit sinchilla und robonator musste ich feststellen dass ich den hype nicht verstehen kann und die dayz standalone hundert mal besser ist als dieser verkackte unperformante sinnlose klassenbeinhaltenter post apokalyptischer mist.



Ok?!? Ich steh kurz davor mir arma 3 zu holen um mal mit euch wieder runde durch die Gegend zu psychon. Ist das wirklich so schlimm?


----------



## SwissBullet (1. Mai 2014)

Shicehaufen schrieb:


> Ok?!? Ich steh kurz davor mir arma 3 zu holen um mal mit euch wieder runde durch die Gegend zu psychon. Ist das wirklich so schlimm?


 
Habe erst gerade vor ein paar min geschaut wo ich relativ günstig an ein Key kommen kann und jetzt lese ich dass.
Würde mich auch interessieren,was ihm wiederfahren ist.
Die verschiedenen Vids auf YT von der Mod/s haben mich sehr angesprochen.


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2014)

So schlimm finde ich das eigentlich nicht. Die Zombies funzen auf jeden Fall hundert mal besser als in DayZ. Es ist definitiv eher auf PvP ausgelegt, aber darauf kommt es den meisten ja eh an. Die Atmosphäre ist deutlich besser und ich hab ca doppelt so viele FPS wie in DayZ. Ganz davon abgesehen das die Steuerung besser funktioniert und die Animationen sauberer sind. 
Ich selber finde BP spaßiger als die Standalone momentan. Teils frag ich mich sogar was zur Hölle die Devs denn da bitte machen wenn selbst einfache Modder schon manche Dinge besser hinbekommen als die.


----------



## Creeperio (1. Mai 2014)

Also ich finde Breaking Point ist echt das bessere Dayz. Der kauf von Arma 3 hat sich echt deshalb gelohnt. 
Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung. Man hat von anfang an alles was das Spielerherz begehrt, Loot ( Waffen, Nahrung, Hilfetools usw usw.) Fahrzeuge ( vom Auto übern Schlauchboot bis hin zum Heli) und massenhaft zombies! 
Und ich finde das Spiel hat doch einen recht höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad als Dayz SA, da die Zombies ziemlich gut austeilen und das Gameplay auch allgemein an sich. 

Auch die Klassen finde ich nicht so verkehrt. Wer so ein Zombie Survial Spiel mal mit einem Ziel oder ähnlichen spielen wollte, kann sich einfach an den Klassen bedienen die die anderen Klassen dann jagen aber andere dann z.b. auslassen.
Und wer keine lust drauf hat, muss sich ja net dran halten^^ da wird halt alles umgeholzt und gut ist


----------



## MfDoom (1. Mai 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> So schlimm finde ich das eigentlich nicht. Die Zombies funzen auf jeden Fall hundert mal besser als in DayZ. Es ist definitiv eher auf PvP ausgelegt, aber darauf kommt es den meisten ja eh an. Die Atmosphäre ist deutlich besser und ich hab ca doppelt so viele FPS wie in DayZ. Ganz davon abgesehen das die Steuerung besser funktioniert und die Animationen sauberer sind.
> Ich selber finde BP spaßiger als die Standalone momentan. Teils frag ich mich sogar was zur Hölle die Devs denn da bitte machen wenn selbst einfache Modder schon manche Dinge besser hinbekommen als die.


 Könnte ja beabsichtigt sein, was heisst denn einfache Modder.... Arma3 wird durch die Mod auf jeden Fall kräftig gepushed, dayz verkauft sich auch so wie geschnitten Brot.

Dann ist da auch noch dieser Wettbewerb:
*http://makearmanotwar.com/news/contest-announcement
*


----------



## Robonator (1. Mai 2014)

Musst du ausgerechnet die kack Computerbild verlinken die den ganzen Mist natürlich wieder mit DayZ in Verbindung bringt?  Drecksmagazin ist das.

http://makearmanotwar.com/
http://dev.arma3.com/sitrep-00054


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Man merkt wie vielseitig Arma ist. 
Muss ich mir wohl kaufen. 
Aber als Außenstehenden erinnert mich die Mod vom Lesen her, stark an DayZ, stimmt das?


----------



## henderson m. (1. Mai 2014)

wenn man die standalone besitzt, lohnt es sich NICHT extra für Breaking point Arma 3 zu kaufen.

Da der Hauptsinn der PVP kontakt in der Standalone genauso ausgeprägt ist wie in Arma 3...

90% der Gegenstände in BP sind komplett useless und sinnlos. Tennisbälle, Bricks, Netze blabla in der Standalone kannste wenigstens ne Modeschau starten mit ner Daunenjacke.

Das nächste sind die Klassen ? Wen interessieren klassen ??? Hunter Outlaw Ranger ?? WTF. Ich will einfach rein und alles töten was mit entgegenkommt. Ich will nicht zuerst den Gegner fragen bist du ranger darf ich dich töten oder nicht ? Wart mal darf ranger outlaw töten oder nur der hunter den ranger? WTF selten so nen schwachsinn in einem Spiel gesehen, das geht komplett am Thema vorbei...
Das nächste schreckliche ist das "unausgereifte" auf Arma 3, Altis Life, Wasteland ausgelegte Inventar. Man kann es einfach nicht so wie in der Standalone im Laufen benutzen - extrem schrecklich - und das ist nur ein kleiner bug(oder feature whatever).
Die Performance ist bei mir massiv schlechter als in DayZ und ich habe mouse lag - ohne die option wie in der Standalone. Vom buddy system und dem spawnen und dem wie finde ich meine 4 Freunde will ich gar nicht erst anfangen - denn um überhaupt mal einen freund zu finden Spielt man 2 Stunden - wenn man nicht vorher abgeknallt wird und gar nicht orten kann woher die schüsse kommen aufgrund shit verbuggten sound....
Die Liste geht noch ewig weiter - und ich kann nur sagen zum aktuellen Preis von knapp 50€ (??oder?)   von Arma 3, vorallem wenn man die Standalone besitzt, gibt es KEINE Kaufenpfehlung.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Mai 2014)

> wenn man die standalone besitzt, lohnt es sich NICHT extra für Breaking point Arma 3 zu kaufen.


da behaupte ich mal das gegenteil



> Das nächste sind die Klassen ? Wen interessieren klassen ??? Hunter  Outlaw Ranger ?? WTF. Ich will einfach rein und alles töten was mit  entgegenkommt


wenn du hunter als klasse nimmst oder "none" kann es dir auch scheissegal sein wer vor dir steht...als ranger is man quasi die "polizei" in der anarchie somit sollte man sich ( wenn man diese klasse nimmt ) auch ein bissl diesem rpg-element unterordnen oder man lässt es mit den oben genannten klassen



> 90% der Gegenstände in BP sind komplett useless und sinnlos.  Tennisbälle, Bricks, Netze blabla in der Standalone kannste wenigstens  ne Modeschau starten mit ner Daunenjacke.


mit tennisbällen kannst du mit der entsprechenden klasse bomben bauen. bricks bzw. ziegelsteine dienen als waffe ( man kann sie werfen) genauso wie das kabar welches eig. zum häuten & ausnehmen von menschen, zombies oder tieren dient. dies geht parallel zum halten einer waffe was sehr praktisch ist wenn man von nem zombie penetriert wird kein schuss abgeben will & auch die waffe nicht wechseln ( axt) will. den einzigen bisher sinnlosen gegenstand den ich gefunden habe ist das klopapier...

du kannst nur als none deine kleidung wechseln ( glaube ich) denn die klassen haben ihre kleidung quasi als uniform um die erkennbarkeit zu wahren...nen gegner mit klopapierrollen verkleidet kann ich nicht mehr als outlaw oder sonstiges identifizieren.



> Das nächste schreckliche ist das "unausgereifte" auf Arma 3, Altis Life, Wasteland ausgelegte Inventar.


 ich bezeichne es mal als feature...ich kann auch nicht im rennen in meinem rucksack kramen & das spiel ist ja sehr aus realismus bedacht sonst würde es aliens statt zombies geben. da aber jedes kind weiss das es keine aliens gibt haben sie zombies genommen...welche man auch vermehrt in urbanen gebieten antrifft, diese haben meist ein sogenanntes smartphone welches scheinbar verantwortlich für dieses verhalten ist. & weil dich gestern ne horde zombies von der treppe geglitched hat bist du so am schlechtreden des spiels...wie oft is man in dayz scho sonst wo hin geglitched?!



> Die Performance ist bei mir massiv schlechter als in DayZ und ich habe mouse lag - ohne die option wie in der Standalone.


du bist der erste bei dem es schlechter läuft alle anderen berichten ( mich eingeschlossen) von besserer performance auch im vergleich zu wasteland ( ein anderer arma 3 mod) ergo geh ich davon aus das du die ausnahme bist die die regel bestätigt.



> Vom buddy system und dem spawnen und dem wie finde ich meine 4 Freunde  will ich gar nicht erst anfangen - denn um überhaupt mal einen freund zu  finden Spielt man 2 Stunden - wenn man nicht vorher abgeknallt wird und  gar nicht orten kann woher die schüsse kommen aufgrund shit verbuggten  sound....


in dayz gibt es überhpt kein buddysystem & zusammen spawnen geht auch nicht. da finde ich es scho praktisch das buddys mit nem hexagon gekennzeichnet werden & somit tk wesentlich seltener auftritt als in dayz. das dies nicht vor dem spawnen geht ist so gewollt & mit einer karte weiss man meist nach 10 min wo man ist. das es dann noch sehr lange dauern kann liegt in der größe der map( altis) begründet ( es gibt aus bystrica & thirsk welche kleiner sind!)

mit dem sound muss ich dir recht geben der ist leider momentan suboptimal...vllt. kommt noch der jsrsmod der ja vieles besser machen soll. es ist halt auch ne alpha...



> Die Liste geht noch ewig weiter - und ich kann nur sagen zum aktuellen  Preis von knapp 50€ (??oder?)   von Arma 3, vorallem wenn man die  Standalone besitzt, gibt es KEINE Kaufenpfehlung.


...Arma 3 RU kaufen, Arma 3 RU Steam Key - bei Gk4.me

für 12 euro kann man nicht viel falsch machen ausser man mag keine survivalgames...


----------



## Monsjo (1. Mai 2014)

Ist es kompliziert den RU-Key zu aktivieren?
Edit: Habe es gerade nachgelesen. Da nehme ich doch lieber einen deutschen Key.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Mai 2014)

> Ist es kompliziert den RU-Key zu aktivieren?
> Edit: Habe es gerade nachgelesen. Da nehme ich doch lieber einen deutschen Key.


dann sollte man lieber auf eine der folgenden versionen ausweichenARMA III Key | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig

der key aus dem ersten link von mir hat wohl nen regionlock...hab den erstbesten link gepostet & mir nicht genau den inhalt angeshen bzw. die konditionen


----------



## Shicehaufen (1. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ... da aber jedes kind weiss das es keine aliens gibt haben sie zombies genommen...



Und wie es aliens gibt . Ich habe 2 davon zu Hause und deren Auftrag lautet uns das Leben schwer zu machen xD.

Die ausgeprägtesten Exemplare von Zombies habe ich bisher in Paris gesehen. Der einzige Grund warum diese nicht miteinander kollidieren auf der Straße ist, wie wir alle wissen, dass sie voneinander abgestoßen werden und nur frisches lebendes Fleisch wie mich anrempeln.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (1. Mai 2014)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ...Ich will einfach rein und alles töten was mit entgegenkommt...



Komm is gut, geh wieder CoD spielen ... !

Wenn Du nicht bereit bist, dich mit der Materie zu befassen (siehe Post von sinchilla zu deinem letzten Eintrag) dann lass es bleiben aber nerv hier nicht rum !


----------



## henderson m. (1. Mai 2014)

Ja ok für 12€ arma 3 ist top preis. Man muss ja dazusagen mit arma3 bekommt man ja mehrere spiele (wasteland eingenommen welches eibes der besten spiele ist welche es zurzeit gibt).

Sinchilla du schlingen zerschießt wieder mal jedes meiner kritiken. Du kennst dich einfach zu gut aus, schrecklich ist das mit dir hahaha

Wenn alles ******** ist einfach ne runde cs 1.6 gammeln


----------



## henderson m. (1. Mai 2014)

Snake is ja schön und gut dass du meinst ich spiele cod, welches wahrscheinlich qualitativer ist als bp aber das ist ein forum und da dürfen auch, man glaubt es kaum auch leute schreiben die das spiel NICHT mögen.
Also kannst dir deine sinnlosen aussagen behalten.

Doppeltpost weil auf iphone und bearbeiten funzt grad net


----------



## efdev (1. Mai 2014)

heute wer unterwegs ? 
ich hab zeit und lust nur nicht alleine.


----------



## R_i_k (1. Mai 2014)

Nabend. Auf welchem Server treibt Ihr euch denn rum? Ich fang auch gerade mit BP an.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Mai 2014)

> heute wer unterwegs ?
> ich hab zeit und lust nur nicht alleine.





> Nabend. Auf welchem Server treibt Ihr euch denn rum? Ich fang auch gerade mit BP an.



bin auf eu#43 ( mercanery) also ohne 3rd person & spiele auch "singleplayer" bin nun im pcgh-ts...


----------



## R_i_k (1. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bin auf eu#43 ( mercanery) also ohne 3rd person & spiele auch "singleplayer" bin nun im pcgh-ts...



Alles klar. Bin online. Ts Server hab ich gefunden. Gammel in der Lobby rum.


----------



## Crush182 (1. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Man merkt wie vielseitig Arma ist.
> Muss ich mir wohl kaufen.
> Aber als Außenstehenden erinnert mich die Mod vom Lesen her, stark an DayZ, stimmt das?


 
Ja... ist quasi das gleiche -zumindest wenn du auf Altis spielst, da die Karte sehr sehr groß ist. 

Die Mod hat aber ein Klassensystem.
-Wenn du darauf keine Lust hast, dann kannst du als "Hunter" spielen.
Der darf alles töten und bekommt keinen Punktabzug. Dafür darfst du aber auch nicht allen helfen.

(Weiteres findest du im Startpost oder im Wiki -sehr detailliert)

Auf Thirsk sind wohl auch schon Fahrzeuge unterwegs.
Auf Altis wurde mir von Booten und Helis berichtet, aber selbst gesehen habe ich dort noch keine.

Der größte Unterschied ist aber wahrscheinlich die Performance.
Es läuft deutlich besser als DayZ und sieht dabei noch besser aus.

Mal ein Bsp: X6 1090t (3.2 ghz), HD 7950, 8gb Ram
Alles auf Hoch / Ultra.
Sichtweite: 2500m
Objektsichtweite: 1500m
Schatten: 100m

Läuft auf dem Land komplett flüssig (FPS weiß ich gerade nicht genau).
In der Stadt ruckelt es leicht (~20-30 FPS), wenn man ein bisschen probieren würde, dann würd man es bestimmt auch dort flüssig bekommen^^
Da hatte ich aber noch keine Lust zu 


Edit:... ach und Hacker habe wir bis jetzt auch noch keine getroffen
Aber 100% bugfrei ist es noch nicht.
Ich und ein weiterer Mitspieler sind z.B. einmal einfach tot gewesen :/ xD

-Was ich auch noch vergessen habe: es gibt mehr Zombies als in DayZ.
 Sie sind zwar dumm, -naja, es sind halt zombies- aber es können recht viele werden und dann wirds gefährlich.
-Wie ich bereits feststellen musste...


An alle, die heute Spielen:
Ich hoffe ihr kämpft euch erfolgreich durch die Wildniss und findet schöne Sachen


----------



## sinchilla (1. Mai 2014)

> Auf Altis wurde mir von Booten und Helis berichtet, aber selbst gesehen habe ich dort noch keine.


 meinst du so einen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt sie!!! allerdings nie fahrbereit! der aufm photo brauch ca.6224 ersatzteile & bestimmt auch sprit bevor er in die luft geht...ich hatte da vorhin kein bock drauf das ganze zeug zu suchen.

mein momentanes problem liegt eher darin das ich ungeschützten verkehr mit nem zombie hatte...& die sau hat mich infiziert. vonwegen die sind dumm...die spätfolgen sind nicht ohne...mein bauch wird immer dicker. ne aber ich finde keine antivirals...hab mich nun in pyrgos ausgeloggt & spiele erstma ne runde wasteland. hab versucht die infektion "auszusitzen" aber scheinbar wird man die ******** nicht los...


----------



## LomaxMax (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo!
Hab mir heute wegen BP Arma3 gekauft.
Installieren klappte wunderbar.
Nur das eigentliche Spielen ist erst mal ziemlich ungewohnt. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ziemlich neu im Genre bin. Meine letzten Spiele Erfahrungen waren zu CS Zeiten.
Würde mich gerne einer netten Gruppe anschließen. Das ziellose Umhergeirre von heute muss was Sinnvollen weichen!
Hat schon jemand von euch herausgefunden wie man vermeidet, dass einem die Zombies in die Häuser nachlaufen? Hatte mich total erschreckt, dass die plötzlich in der Bude standen, obwohl ich die Tür zu gemacht hatte.


----------



## sinchilla (2. Mai 2014)

> Hallo!
> Hab mir heute wegen BP Arma3 gekauft.
> Installieren klappte wunderbar.
> Nur das eigentliche Spielen ist erst mal ziemlich ungewohnt. Ich muss  dazu sagen, dass ich ziemlich neu im Genre bin. Meine letzten Spiele  Erfahrungen waren zu CS Zeiten.
> ...



hi lomaxmax,

die zombies können türen öffnen.
wenn du morgen abend einfach am start bist & ts hast suche folgende adresse & gehe in den arma 3 chat bzw. stupse jemanden an wenn du nicht die rechte dazu hast.
*PCGHX DayZ Teamspeak*: *93.90.180.186



*


----------



## LomaxMax (2. Mai 2014)

Zombies: OK. Das erklärt einigs. Bin ganz kribbelig, wenn ich die kommen höre.
TS: werde ich machen.
Arma3 chat? Hab das Spiel ja erst seit gestern und noch keinen grossen Plan. Ich schau aber mal. Wird schon gehen.


----------



## Brez$$z (2. Mai 2014)

So hab jetzt schon einige zeit "gesuchtet" aber irgendwie werd ich nicht warm.... 
Ich mag nur die Orig. Altis karte, aber da gibts zu wenig action. Da läufst 6 stunden rum 
hast total geiles zeug aber triffst niemanden


----------



## sinchilla (2. Mai 2014)

> So hab jetzt schon einige zeit "gesuchtet" aber irgendwie werd ich nicht warm....
> Ich mag nur die Orig. Altis karte, aber da gibts zu wenig action. Da läufst 6 stunden rum
> hast total geiles zeug aber triffst niemanden


für action empfehle ich dir die militärbasen bzw. pyrgos & deren militärbasis. du solltest, wenn du da ankommst, aber scho gut equipped sein...

auf leeren servern is natürlich auch weniger los.

häufig kommt die action auch dann wenn du sie am wenigsten erwartest. es macht auch sinn zusammen zu spielen mit anderen im ts...dann muss man sich erstma finden & kann sehr taktisch städte & basen infiltrieren


----------



## R_i_k (2. Mai 2014)

Jemand heute Abend am Start ?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

Würde spontan mal ja sagen, aber noch keine Uhrzeit parat. Bin aber Noob, daher wäre ein erfahrener Spieler noch sinnvoll :p


----------



## R_i_k (2. Mai 2014)

Tjoa. Uhrzeit. Wenn meine quälgeister Im Bett sind. Denke so gegen 1/2 9.


----------



## Crush182 (2. Mai 2014)

^^ 

Ich bin gerade auf Thirsk am "erkunden" (kein Plan wo ich bin und schon 2 (Edit: 3) mal gestorben xD )

Wenn ich was gegessen habe (im RL )  und dann noch motiviert bin, dann komm ich ins TS


----------



## LomaxMax (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo. Also ich wäre jetzt online.
Würde gerne mit jemanden zusammen rumlaufen. 
Ich glaube, es wäre günstig, wenn wir uns auf Steam finden könnten, oder? Den Steamnamen könnte man ja als PM senden.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (2. Mai 2014)

Bin für heute doch raus, geh bisschen Fernsehen. Morgen Mittag bin ich zu haben


----------



## Creeperio (3. Mai 2014)

So gestern eine echt coole und spannende Runde mit Crush gehabt !

Wir waren auf der Map Thirsk Winter unterwegs und haben, da echt ne menge erlebt! Vorallem soviele Zombies, dass man dort schon ne Minigun bräuchte.

Immer wieder tauchten mysteriöse Autos auf und verschwanden sogleich, zudem Spieler die bei solchen Zombie Horden durch die Gegend ballern und alles pullen was in der Umgebung stand xD

Leider auch oft tode erlitten.


----------



## GhostOneZeroDelta (3. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute ich hab da ein Problem mit dem Update von Breaking Point und vllt könnt ihr weiter helfen.

Und zwar wenn ich das Update durchführen, lädt er Launcher die Datei alle ABER sobald er fertig ist
steht dort immer "Certain files may be outdated or invalid."

Jetzt hab ich schon mal die datein die auf NO standen mal gelöscht, und es noch mal probiert doch das selbe wieder.
Dann hab ich mal alles gelöscht und Deinstalliert aber das selbe wie immer.
Wisst ihr was ich da noch machen kann?
Ich  habe das game ja schon gespielt aber seit dem die updates da sind läuft es nicht mehr.


----------



## Creeperio (3. Mai 2014)

hmmm eventuell mal neu installieren? ich weiß leider nicht warum, da so ein Problem auftritt.... ich hatte mal den Updater iwo installiert und hatte ein ähnliches problem aber da hatte ich das spiel nicht angespielt gehabt.


----------



## Creeperio (4. Mai 2014)

Survivelist angezockt! mega gut


----------



## sinchilla (4. Mai 2014)

soa da ich nun ne ganze weile mit meiner infektion rumgeeiert bin, ständig ohnmächtig wurde sowie von der verschwommenen sicht & husten hatte ich die schnauze voll. somit bin ein schritt weiter gegangen & habe suizid vom armeeturm gemacht. nun werd ich auch mal den survivalist probieren

wtf hab kein betäubungsgewehr

hab mich nun ertränkt konnte keinen mehrwert des survivalists ausmachen eher im gegenteil



...ich bin nun ein glücklicher besitzer eines fahrbaren untersatzes...der lack ist zwar nicht der neueste aber der tank fast voll...neues rad hab ich auch gefunden & ihn sicher geparkt ( mit force save an einer unfindbaren stelle) leider fehlt mir die toolbox zum montieren des rades & die engine ist rot...was brauch ich um die zu reparieren?! wenn wer bock hat mir zu helfen soll er sich melden dann können wir morgen zusammen die chicas am strand checken


----------



## henderson m. (4. Mai 2014)

Die engine vom heli konnte ich mit so einer werkzeugkiste "toolbox" reparieren.
Geht dann beim auto wohl genauso...


----------



## sinchilla (5. Mai 2014)

> Die engine vom heli konnte ich mit so einer werkzeugkiste "toolbox" reparieren.
> Geht dann beim auto wohl genauso...​


du alter fuchs! leider findest du ja bp blöd somit können wir nie wieder zusammen spielen

hier mal ne schöne info bezüglich der kaliberstärke bzw. deren auswirkungenGoing Ballistic: Arma 3′s Bullet Physics Detailed In Video | Rock, Paper, Shotgun


----------



## Crush182 (5. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ...ich bin nun ein glücklicher besitzer eines fahrbaren untersatzes...der lack ist zwar nicht der neueste aber der tank fast voll...neues rad hab ich auch gefunden & ihn sicher geparkt ( mit force save an einer unfindbaren stelle) leider fehlt mir die toolbox zum montieren des rades & die engine ist rot...was brauch ich um die zu reparieren?! wenn wer bock hat mir zu helfen soll er sich melden dann können wir morgen zusammen die chicas am strand checken


 
Wow... du glücklicher 

Ich hab heute leider den halben Tag verpennt xD (Nach dem die Schule wieder angefangen hat)
Und dabei muss ich eig. englisch Vokabeln lernen -.- 

In den nächsten 3 Wochen werde ich generell nicht mehr so viel Zeit haben (Klausuren).
Ich werde aber trotzdem versuchen am WE ab und an mal den Startpost zu updaten und mit zu lesen


----------



## LomaxMax (5. Mai 2014)

Hi, ich würde heute ein bissl zocken. Gerne in Gemeinschaft.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hat wer nen plan wozu die helicrashes gut sind?

hatte gestern ein gefunden aber da kein loot oder ähnliches


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Mai 2014)

Heute mal bisschen gespielt und macht eig schon spass  Auf welchen servern treibt ihr euch denn so rum? Ich bin im moment immer auf EU21, läuft schön flüssig


----------



## R_i_k (5. Mai 2014)

Bei mir scheiterts noch am Update. Ständig outdated or invalid Files. Und dann erst die downloadrate.....ohne worte


----------



## sinchilla (5. Mai 2014)

> Auf welchen servern treibt ihr euch denn so rum? Ich bin im moment immer auf EU21, läuft schön flüssig


ich bin nur auf eu#8 oder eu#43 weil die beiden server altis mercanery sind also ohne 3rd person ansicht...3rd person is extrem unrealistisch wenn man über mauern usw. sehen kann & da ich eh immer 1st person spiele will ich auf den andern servern kein nachteil haben gegen die die mich bereits "durch" die mauer sehen können.

ich bin nun mit einer ar10 bewaffnet hab ne toolbox gefunden & wollte mein gestern "gefundenes" & verstecktes auto reparieren...da hab ich wohl die katze im sack gekauft



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist eig. alles kaputt aber das wichtigste is das ich ein startermotor & reifen brauche...dann sollte es erstma fahren. scheiben brauch ich nicht aber reifen sind wohl auch fällig...ich hoffe das ich auf kein tüv-ranger stosse. hab leider erst am mittwoch wieder zeit zu spielen & würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand am reparieren beteiligt. also wenn jemand nen startermotor oder reifen im inventar rumliegen hat bitte melden!!! bzw. reifen oder nen startermotor findet. befinde mich grad mehr oder weniger in der mitte der map also könnte man sich ganz gut treffen



> Bei mir scheiterts noch am Update. Ständig outdated or invalid Files. Und dann erst die downloadrate.....ohne worte


 was passiert denn?! die updates sind doch nur wenige mb groß die sollten selbst mit nem modem in ein paar minuten durch sein. machst du über http oder torrent? ich mach http & da muss man evt. mal den server wechseln bei manchen steht zwar da das er lädt aber es passiert nix.


----------



## LomaxMax (5. Mai 2014)

Also ich konnte heute ohne weiteres spielen. Aber das lange Updaten nervt schon ein wenig. 15 min. Startzeit kann man manchmal wohl einplanen.

Habe heute auch mal den Survivalist oder wie der heißt ausprobiert. Der scheint noch nicht ganz fertig zu sein. Ausser nem kleinen Rucksack und 2 Bandagen hat der nix. Und auf Thirsk Winter war auch erst mal nicht viel zu finden. Als ich dann ein paar Sachen gefunden hatte, keine Waffen, bin ich dann doof die Treppe runter gefallen. Tot.
Alles wieder von vorne. Naja, jetzt habe ich Waffe und auch schon gekocht (RIK hatte mir letzten nen Kochkurs gegeben). Aber gesehen habe ich noch keinen. Vielleicht noch besser so... Aber ohne Kompass irre ich immer blöde rum. Keinen Orientierungssinn der Mann.

Server?: ich als Anfänger teste mich gerade durch die Maps durch. Suche bei den kleinen Maps eher solch raus mit wenigen Spielern. Bin noch was schisserig....


----------



## sinchilla (5. Mai 2014)

> Habe heute auch mal den Survivalist oder wie der heißt ausprobiert. Der  scheint noch nicht ganz fertig zu sein. Ausser nem kleinen Rucksack und 2  Bandagen hat der nix


ja ich war von der klasse auch enttäuscht...ich hatte von nem betäubungsgewehr gelesen aber nixda.
somit bin ich wieder beim hunter gelandet erst schiessen dann fragen.
ich traue niemandem ausser denen die bei mir im ts sind der rest wird zu grillfleisch



> Aber ohne Kompass irre ich immer blöde rum. Keinen Orientierungssinn der Mann.


 versuch dich nach der sonne oder markanten punkten in der landschaft( türme, berge etc.) zu orientieren sonst läuft man, wie in der realität, im kreis



> Server?: ich als Anfänger teste mich gerade durch die Maps durch. Suche  bei den kleinen Maps eher solch raus mit wenigen Spielern. Bin noch was  schisserig....


thirsk winter & sommer sind eher mau was das loot angeht. bystrica gibs mehr aber die map is im verhältnis zu 50 spielern auch zu klein. meist wird man erlegt bevor man überhpt. halbwegs ausgerüstet ist. mir gefällt altis am besten, anfangs scheute ich mich auch vor der größe der map aber mittlerweile hab ich sie lieben gelernt die "ruhe" is ein traum & wenn man action will geht man nach pyrgos oder zu den militärbasen ansonsten kann man sehr gut loot in kleineren ortschaften finden aber natürlich auch dort auf feindlich gesinnte treffen...daher laufe ich in der nähe & in orten immer mit waffe im anschlag herum.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (5. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> sehen kann & da ich eh immer 1st person spiele will ich auf den andern servern kein nachteil haben gegen die die mich bereits "durch" die mauer sehen können.



Theoretisch könnte man aber auch sagen, es kompensiert, dass man in dem Spiel sich nicht an Mauer hochhangeln und drüber schauen kann


----------



## R_i_k (5. Mai 2014)

So funzt. Bin meisst auf #43 unterwegs. War Grad Nahrung und Wasser besorgen. Morgen halte ich mal nach deinen Reifen ausschau.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hab ich gestern auf #21 Reifen, Motor, Toolbox und noch irgendwas für Vehikel gefunden gehabt  Aber dann bin ich halt ne Leiter hochgestiegen, die mein Char anscheinend aufgrund seiner Entkräftung nach dem bisschen Laufen^^, nicht mehr bewältigen konnte.
-> Leider des Todes did it again


----------



## LomaxMax (6. Mai 2014)

Jetzt mal ganz blöde gefragt: packt man das alles in den Rucksack? Und das passt dann auch?
Und sinchilla: wie hast du den wagen den versteckt? Kann man da ein Tarnnetze drüber legen oder so?


----------



## sinchilla (6. Mai 2014)

> Jetzt mal ganz blöde gefragt: packt man das alles in den Rucksack? Und das passt dann auch?


ein ersatzrad nimmt quasi fast den kompletten rucksack ein also muss man umdisponieren z.b. den eig. inhalt in ein "mülleimer" nahe des vehikels packen & hoffen das den inhalt keiner findet oder man isst & trinkt alles auf. 



> Und sinchilla: wie hast du den wagen den versteckt? Kann man da ein Tarnnetze drüber legen oder so?


in entsprechender vegetation sieht man den wagen überhpt nicht da rennt man dann nur gegen & merkt da steht ein fahrzeug.

er fährt ja noch mit schrittgeschwindigkeit...zu langsam um von a nach b zu kommen selbst nen zombie kann da bequem ausweichen wenn ich "angerauscht" komme.

ich frage mich ob ich den wagen auch kaputt reparieren kann quasi als diebstahlsicherung das lenkrad abschrauben oder ähnliches?!


----------



## Creeperio (6. Mai 2014)

soweit ich weiß leider nein... 
nun wer zockt eig heute? und ist aufm ts?


----------



## R_i_k (6. Mai 2014)

Creeperio schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß leider nein...
> nun wer zockt eig heute? und ist aufm ts?



Ich versuch mein bestes. Denke gegen 9


----------



## LomaxMax (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würde euch ja helfen. Heute geht es aber wahrscheinlich nicht oder erst sehr spät. Wenn ich noch rein komme, schicke ich über Steam eine Nachricht.


----------



## LomaxMax (6. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ...ich hoffe das ich auf kein tüv-ranger stosse. hab leider erst am mittwoch wieder zeit zu spielen & würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand am reparieren beteiligt.



Wie ich das so sehe braucht sinchilla die Boxenluder aber erst am Mittwoch.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Mai 2014)

> Wie ich das so sehe braucht sinchilla die Boxenluder aber erst am Mittwoch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 bin nun doch zu unverhoffter freizeit gekommen & werd noch ne runde daddeln...mal schauen ob das auto noch steht werde bericht erstatten...vllt. bekomme ich es ja noch fahrbereit heute


----------



## R_i_k (6. Mai 2014)

So. Hab nem Tanklaster gefunden und halbwegs fahrtauglich geflickt. Kann dir morgen helfen Teile zu suchen.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Mai 2014)

> So. Hab nem Tanklaster gefunden und halbwegs fahrtauglich geflickt. Kann dir morgen helfen Teile zu suchen.




ich hab nun 3 neue reifen drauf & noch ein im gepäck...nen startermotor is momentan das wichtigste


----------



## LomaxMax (7. Mai 2014)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus?


----------



## LomaxMax (8. Mai 2014)

@rik + sinchilla: Spielen gestern war sehr gut. Habe übrigens nachgelesen, dass wir für die Kiste 4 Packungen Nägel brauchen! 4 x Holz haben wir ja schon.
Wollen wir heute weiter auf Reifensuche gehen?


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2014)

Kann es sein das auch Bots im Spiel sind? Habe einen LKW voll mit Equip gefunden der sich festgefahren hatte. Drin sassen zwei Ranger die nicht reagierten.

Kann man eigentlich zusammen spawnen? Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

zum zusammen spawnen gibt es das buddy system aber  wie das genau funktioniert.
aber von npcs hab ich noch nichts gehört da waren wohl eher zwei lkw faher afk.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2014)

> Kann es sein das auch Bots im Spiel sind? Habe einen LKW voll mit Equip  gefunden der sich festgefahren hatte. Drin sassen zwei Ranger die nicht  reagierten.
> 
> Kann man eigentlich zusammen spawnen? Ich meine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben.



nein ich denke nicht das es bots gibt...entweder es war ein sehr großer desync oder die beiden saßen darin als "diebstahlsicherung" aber wenn er sich festgefahren hat bräuchten sie ja nicht sitzen bleiben. ich denk eher die waren afk...



> zum zusammen spawnen gibt es das buddy system aber  wie das genau funktioniert.
> aber von npcs hab ich noch nichts gehört da waren wohl eher zwei lkw faher afk.



zusammen spawnen ist nicht möglich & soll auch nicht implementiert werden. das geht aber bei wasteland ( anderer arma3 mod).

wenn du zusammen ( mit nem buddy oder mehreren spielen möchtest, musst du dich mit demjenigen auf der map treffen. in unmittelbarer nähe ( etwa 5 meter) kannst du mit dem mausrad die option "add to group" wählen welche der eingeladene bejahen muss.

dann wird dir dein partner mit nem hexagon angezeigt, was sehr effektiv tk verhindert .

ob ich heut noch zeit habe zum spielen werde ich in den nächsten minuten erfahren...


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

nene es gibt doch dieses buddy system wenn man dem joint landet man beim spawn in der nähe anderer spieler war zumindest bei mir mal so.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2014)

> nene es gibt doch dieses buddy system wenn man dem joint landet man beim  spawn in der nähe anderer spieler war zumindest bei mir mal so.


dann war es zufall. mit dem tod scheidest du aus dem buddysystem aus & musst diesem neu joinen.

das in deiner nähe andere spieler waren lag eher daran das es ein spawnpunkt war wo vor dir scho andere spawnten.

mit dem automatischen buddysystem wird dir jemand anderes random zugewiesen unabhängig wie nah bzw. weit der weg ist.

Group/Buddy System? - New Player Discussion - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point


----------



## efdev (8. Mai 2014)

aso ok dann hatte ich wohl glück/pech wie man es nimmt.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Mai 2014)

falls heut noch wer lust hat mit mir zu zoggen...ich bin aufm eu#43er & gammle im pcgh-ts rum


----------



## MfDoom (9. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> nein ich denke nicht das es bots gibt...entweder es war ein sehr großer desync oder die beiden saßen darin als "diebstahlsicherung" aber wenn er sich festgefahren hat bräuchten sie ja nicht sitzen bleiben. ich denk eher die waren afk...


 Dann wahrscheinlich desync. Der LKW hing ziemlich komisch schräg, halb in der Luft. Ihre Ladung konnte ich aber trotzdem ausräumen


----------



## sinchilla (11. Mai 2014)

der bug das die toten sofort weg sind wurde gefixed...hab mich gestern scho gewundert weil in den patchnotes stand es wäre scho behoben.

is heut abend wer am start?

hier mal nen schöner treffer:bestshoteva - YouTube


----------



## R_i_k (11. Mai 2014)

Denke wenn die Kids pennen, schaff ick noch ne runde


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> der bug das die toten sofort weg sind wurde gefixed...hab mich gestern scho gewundert weil in den patchnotes stand es wäre scho behoben.
> 
> is heut abend wer am start?
> 
> hier mal nen schöner treffer:bestshoteva - YouTube


 
Krasser Scheiß  Da brauchste seehr viel Übung zu, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Monsjo (11. Mai 2014)

Oder unglaubliches Luck. (Was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.)


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Oder unglaubliches Luck. (Was ich für wahrscheinlicher halte.)



Kann auch sein. Allerdings geht er schon recht gezielt vor, könnte mir also durchaus vorstellen, dass er ein guter Schütze + eine Portion Luck ist


----------



## sinchilla (11. Mai 2014)

hier mal ein kommentar des opfers bei youtube: 





> Silly buggers, I was wondering if I would find this on youtube. I was  the driver of the boat. We (My friend and I) were thinking to ourselves  the variables of a shot like that... thinking that we were going 70KM/h  at that range pretty impossible shot... however as soon as we saw the  Heli go, BOOM. Chuck: "What the ****?? Good shot!" Me: WTF?? Hacks?.  Anyways well done, solid shot.


ich denke auch das es viel glück war welches aber gezielt gefördert wurde...gut vorgezielt & die richtige entfernung am scope eingestellt.


----------



## Monsjo (11. Mai 2014)

Schlecht war der Schütze auf jeden Fall nicht, aber nur Skill kann das nicht sein.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Mai 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Schlecht war der Schütze auf jeden Fall nicht, aber nur Skill kann das nicht sein.


 
Kauf dir Arma endlich und dann kannst du es selbst ausprobieren. 

Btw mir fällt jetzt erst auf, dass das ja der BP Fred ist. Bedeutet der muss mit irgendeiner alten Waffe geschossen haben. Ich war erst davon ausgegangen, der hätte eines der modernen Scharfschützengewehre gehabt :O


----------



## Crush182 (12. Mai 2014)

Für den Ama 3 sp gibt es aber auch ein schönes Übungscamp im Steam Workshop.
Da kann man alles nach Lust und Laune ausprobieren 

Ein stehendes Ziel mit dem Rangefinder zu treffen (>1000m) geht noch 

...Aber das, dass ist schon echt gut (und evtl. ne portion Glück dazu )

Edit: ...und btw. es gibt im Arma 3 mp iwie auch nen "King of the Hill" Spielmodus -wie ich gesehen habe.
Wenn ich meine Klausuren nächste Woche durch hab, dann muss ich den unbedingt mal ausprobieren 

-Und dann nehm ich mir auch mal wieder ein bisschen Zeit und bearbeite den Startpost


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Mai 2014)

King of the Hill ist 


Kann dir da die Altis Army Server ans Herz legen


----------



## Crush182 (12. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön 

Müssen wir dann unbedingt mal zusammen spielen 
-Wollten wir ja sowieso eigentlich mal -als ich im arma 3 thread nachgefragt habe...


----------



## sinchilla (14. Mai 2014)

> Für den Ama 3 sp gibt es aber auch ein schönes Übungscamp im Steam Workshop.
> Da kann man alles nach Lust und Laune ausprobieren



kannst du das übungscamp mal verlinken? habs grad gesucht im workshop konnte es aber nicht finden


----------



## Crush182 (15. Mai 2014)

Klar 

Hier einmal das Waffen/Sniper Trainingsgelände:
Steam Workshop :: Range Tester V4

Außerdem habe ich noch eins um Heliflüge zu trainieren (man sucht sich nen Heli aus und kann dann Soldaten "an die Front" bringen)
Steam Workshop :: Helicopter Training [Transport]

Und dann hab ich noch eins um alle Fahrzeuge+Flugzeuge+Helis einfach so zu testen:
Steam Workshop :: ARMEX


Nachtrag zum altis army king of the hill server (pyrgos)
Für mich nicht spielbar 
Selbst wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen komplett runter stelle hab ich 15-20 FPS in der Stadt und mit dem Erkennen von anderen Spielern ist da dann auch nix mehr
-nurnoch Texturmatsch auf Texturmatsch :/


----------



## sinchilla (17. Mai 2014)

hab grad ne akms gefunden & mich gefreut wien kleines kind 7.62er munition...macht "high" schaden sowie wie die meisten sniper leider sagt mir wiki das es für die waffe keine scopes gibt.

naja alternativ hab ich noch ne m4 im rucksack. wenn da ein mrco-scope drauf ist, isses quasi ne sniper...macht aber nur medium schaden.

is heut abend jemand am start? würde gerne ne tour gen norden machen & dabei die militärbasen mitnehmen.

(bin grad mittig der map etwa)


----------



## LomaxMax (17. Mai 2014)

Ich schaffe es leider heute nicht. Höchstens ganz spät.
Hab mich wieder einigermaßen aufgerüstet und bin an unserer letzten militarbasis. Hast du schon ein Crate hinbekommen?


----------



## sinchilla (17. Mai 2014)

nachdem ich mich gestern aufm rückweg von der militärbase, an der nächsten, mit 3 anderen angelegt hatte zog ich leider den kürzeren. somit bin ich noch ein bissl am looten um den stand von vorher zu erreichen. somit brauch ich erstma kein crate weil ich eh nichts zum drin lagern habe...


----------



## LomaxMax (17. Mai 2014)

Was sind denn Rickaronis?
Auszug aus dem Changelog 0.1246 "Fixed: Ability to eat Rickaronis"
Habs gerade erfolglos gegoogelt.


----------



## sinchilla (17. Mai 2014)

> Was sind denn Rickaronis?


tram tra....And here they are: Rickaronis ... - General Discussion - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point

das sind vom aussterben bedrohte kleine erdmännchen ähnliche tiere welche auch einer cornflakespackung ähnlich sehen


----------



## LomaxMax (17. Mai 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Hier einmal das Waffen/Sniper Trainingsgelände:
> Steam Workshop :: Range Tester V4



Puh. Ich hab es mal getestet. Das weckt aber Begehrlichkeiten für BP.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (17. Mai 2014)

Ist die Seite zum Registrieren offline? Eben konnte ich noch auf die Seite, dabei hab ich versucht mir einen ACC zu erstellen. Es hat eben schon gehangen wie sonst was und jetzt findet er die Seite gar nicht mehr


----------



## Crush182 (17. Mai 2014)

Jap... scheint alles offline zu sein.
Beim launcher gibt`s auch nur nen Timeout...


----------



## sinchilla (17. Mai 2014)

WTF ich kann mich auch nicht einloggen...die server lamen aber den ganzen tag schon

schlechte nachrichten:https://twitter.com/Deathlyrage



> New Player Registration has been disabled until Monday due to free unlimited Arma 3 CD Keys being given out by @*Arma3official* for hacking.





> Site is being attacked by a php flood. This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## LomaxMax (18. Mai 2014)

Wollen wir heute Abend noch einmal durch die Lande ziehen?
Dann würde ich mich auch zur Mitte der Map aufmachen.


----------



## sinchilla (18. Mai 2014)

> Wollen wir heute Abend noch einmal durch die Lande ziehen?
> Dann würde ich mich auch zur Mitte der Map aufmachen.




bin ich dabei!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (18. Mai 2014)

Ich hab es doch noch geschafft nen Acc anzulegen. Aber das Problem ist, ich kann Breaking Point nicht downloaden -.- Immer komm ein Error, Ich glaube der heißt "Sync ERROR" ich wähle nur Server zum Downloaden aus die nen guten Ping haben.... Aber trotzdem endet es immer mit einem Error


----------



## R_i_k (18. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> bin ich dabei!



Alles klar. Wenn die Kids Im Bett sind, bin ich dabei. Hocke noch an der Ortschaft wo wir letztens den heli gefunden haben. 

Das mit dem Download hatte ich auch. Erst nach mehreren versuchen guter ping-Server hatte ich einen der funzte.


----------



## sinchilla (18. Mai 2014)

Launcher Download Method: Bit Torrent Sync - Troubleshooting - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point

vllt. hilft dir das weiter oder das http://www.thezombieinfection.com/topic/10610-download-problems/http://www.thezombieinfection.com/topic/9596-launcher-download-method-bit-torrent-sync/


----------



## Crush182 (19. Mai 2014)

Am Mittwoch steht noch eine Mathe Klausur an und dann bin ich fest entschlossen den Startpost zu bearbeiten.
-Damit da mal wieder ein paar neue Infos dazu kommen 

Und dann bin ich auch gerne wieder dabei... 


OT: Nach der mittelschweren Ruckelorgie am Wochenende (Wasteland) habe ich gesten mal geguckt,
was ich aus meinem 1090t -ohne Spannungserhöhung- noch so rausholen kann 

(Ich glaub ich probier vor der nächsten Runde auch mal die hives durch und guck wie sich das jetzt genau verhällt in Sachen Serverabhängigkeit)

Bin jetzt auf folgenden Werten angekommen (bis jetzt Primestabil und ~58°C):

CPU @3705 Mhz mit 1.328V (3.8 Ghz mit Original Spannung von 1.350V funktionieren nicht und höher will ich nicht... wird mir zu warm )
Multi auf 17 + Bus Speed 218 Mhz
Ab nem Multi von 18 funtzt cnq nicht mehr richtig und die Kerne takten wahrlos zwischen Minimaltakt und 3.7Ghz hin und her -daher der Weg über den Bus Speed...

Dementsprechend:
HT Link 1962Mhz (Stock: 2000Mhz)
CPU NB Frequenz: 2398 Mhz (Stock: 2000Mhz)
Ram: (2x581) 1162 Mhz

Ob das ganze auch Spieletauglich ist wird sich in noch rausstellen xD

Ich warne euch also schonmal vor -wenn ich dann im Ts3 nicht mehr antworte, sitze ich vor nem Blauen Bildschirm 


@MezZo_Mix: Hat es mitlerweile geklappt?


----------



## sinchilla (20. Mai 2014)

ich glaube die ursache gefunden zu haben warum unser heli bzw. ich gestern das zeitliche segnete...für alle die nicht dabei waren wir hatten einen kompletten merlin den ich per einweisung an der tanke voll gemacht habe. vorher hatten wir ca. 15 5liter kanister aus dem hatchback gezapft um mit einer minimenge sprit überhpt die nächste tanke zu erreichen.

dann wollte ich den heli auf der insel südlich vom spawnpunkt ( cap makrinos) landen & ausloggen...landen ging auch aber beim force saven wurde ich irgendwie per admin gekickt bzw. bekam das große weisse ausrufezeichen mit einer message das ich meine conennction verloren hätte...es ist wohl nicht gern gesehen helis auf inseln zu landen

beim nächsten einloggen klatsche ich aus ca. 200 meter etwas unsanft auf & mein gear war weg...zum glück wurde die akms im crate sicher gestellt & wir haben noch den hatchback



> 3. You're flying a helicopter when the server has problems logging people in
> 
> There  is an old problem where you sometimes can't log into a server, you get  stuck on "Receiving data" and you can't get in.  What you're supposed to  do in this case is find an admin on TeamSpeak and they'll restart the  server.  In a recent patch the devs have been able to detect when this  happens, and when it happens some players in game get a giant message  that takes up their entire screen telling them that people can't log  into the server and you should go find an admin on TeamSpeak.  If you're  flying a helicopter when this happens, you're fucked. You're out of the  game, anyone unlucky enough to be in the helicopter with you goes down  with the ship.  You probably don't want to be driving a car when this  happens either.
> 
> _*Edit: This seems to be related to the  "protected zone" on the map near Cap Makrinos, (bug #259) and may have  nothing to do with the login problem.*_


----------



## LomaxMax (20. Mai 2014)

Was war los? Helikopter? Mensch! Da gehste einmal früher in die Falle und schwupps findet ihr einen Helikopter. Dazu werde ich dann per TS noch mal näher nachfragen.


----------



## Crush182 (20. Mai 2014)

Warum triffst du eig immer auf Helis und Fahrzeuge, wenn ich nicht dabei bin?! xD

Auf Altis hab ich bis jetzt kein einziges Fahrzeug gesehen


----------



## sinchilla (20. Mai 2014)

> Was war los? Helikopter? Mensch! Da gehste einmal früher in die Falle  und schwupps findet ihr einen Helikopter. Dazu werde ich dann per TS  noch mal näher nachfragen.



ja wir sind zu einer militärbase & da stand das prachtstück...irgendwer musste den wohl stehen lassen weil der leer war. war wohl zu fuss neuen sprit holen ( ich glaub das waren die beiden ranger) glücklicherweise war ein leerer kanister im inventar sowie ne menge kram zum reparieren aber der war komplett ganz ausser der hülle. unser glück war der grad voll getankte hatchback....in form von 5 liter kanistern machten wir den tank dessen fast leer um zu merken das im heli nur ein furz war, daher tankten wir den hatchback nochma voll & wiederholten die prozedur...mit etwa einem millimeter sprit in der anzeige wagte ich den versuch bis zur nächsten tanke zu fliegen & die anderen fuhren vor & wiesen mich ein, weil landen nur mit innenperspektive auf nem tankendach quasi unmöglich, aufgrund der mangelnden sicht, ist.

was danach kam steht ja oben...

p.s. 





> ...per einweisung an der tanke voll gemacht habe.


 ich hab nich rein geschissen sondern getankt!!!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (20. Mai 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> @MezZo


 


Ich probier es jetzt noch mal, falls der Erorr wieder erscheint zeige ich den hier mal.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Mai 2014)

Das kotzt mich gerade echt mies an, ich bekomme jetzt immer nur "*Login Failed: The request timed out * ...


----------



## Crush182 (21. Mai 2014)

Hm :/ ...
Im BP Forum hat jmd. geschrieben, dass es funktioniert, wenn er den Launcher sofort nach einem Kaltstart startet.

Hast du ihn schon in der Firewall frei gegeben?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (21. Mai 2014)

Ich benutze kein Antivirus, Laut Windows ist auch nichts Blockiert, das mit dem Kaltstart hab ich auch gelesen probiere ich mal eben aus



//EDIT Kaltstart bringt auch nichts -.- selbst einen Neuen Account hab ich erstellt. Was ist das für ein Mull da ....


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. Mai 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich benutze kein Antivirus, Laut Windows ist auch nichts Blockiert, das mit dem Kaltstart hab ich auch gelesen probiere ich mal eben aus
> 
> //EDIT Kaltstart bringt auch nichts -.- selbst einen Neuen Account hab ich erstellt. Was ist das für ein Mull da ....



Weine nicht, ich hab auch 2 Wochen Gebrauch bis das Spiel endlich lief


----------



## sinchilla (22. Mai 2014)

> Das kotzt mich gerade echt mies an, ich bekomme jetzt immer nur "*Login Failed: The request timed out * ...



haste mal folgendes probiert?




> I deleted my cache manually in the breaking point install folder(where  the breakingpoint.exe resides) and I was able to login fine after that.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Mai 2014)

Ich hab schon alles probiert  Das weigert sich einfach total. Ich lass das jetzt einfach Links liegen.  trotzdem danke Leute


----------



## Crush182 (22. Mai 2014)

Hm... schade :/
Als letzte Möglichkeit würde mir jetzt noch einfallen Router-Firewall und Windows-Firewall kurz komplett aus zu schalten um zu gucken ob`s dann funktioniert


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Mai 2014)

Hat zwar heute geklappt aber, die Downloads brechen immer wieder ab. *Invalid Content length* Egal ob mit Bittorrent Sync oder per HTTP egal was und welcher Server immer dieser Error. Nein Danke BP hat erstmal verkackt für mich


----------



## Crush182 (23. Mai 2014)

Anderen Download Server nehmen 

-So was ähnliches hatte ich auch.
Im BP Forum steht was davon, das der "Delta" Server in diesem Fall angebl. funktioniert


----------



## sinchilla (23. Mai 2014)

ich glaube die wenigsten hatten ne reibungslose installation, mich eingeschlossen.

ich hatte erst probleme überhpt irgendwas zu installieren dann gings irgendwann aber die dateien waren fehlerhaft ergo nochmal die fehlerhaften gedownloadet & nun flutscht es wien zäpfchen.

das man sich nicht einloggen kann kommt gelegentlich vor aber meist klappt es kurze zeit später wenn nicht grad wieder die server gehackt werden, wie letztes we wo bp den samstagabend für

mich flach fiel.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt jeden Server durch!  Das macht mich krank!


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (24. Mai 2014)

Musste auch 4 Server durchprobieren bis ich endlich installieren konnte


----------



## sinchilla (24. Mai 2014)

> Ich hab jetzt jeden Server durch!  Das macht mich krank!



lad dir die dateien doch bei nem freund aufn usb-stick & installier dannn auf deinen rechner

hab mal das hier gefunden:Arma 3 CPU vs RAM performance comparison 1600-2133= up to 15% FPS gain

das heisst das arma 3 im vergleich zu anderen spielen sehr von schnellerem ram profitiert.

werd wohl mein meine 8gb 1333er rausschmeissen & diesen hier( Mushkin Enhanced Blackline Frostbyte DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (997092) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) holen & dann auf 2000mhz & scharfen timings laufen lassen. mehr als 2000 mhz unterstützt mein board nicht & 1866er werden offiziell nur von meiner cpu unterstützt mal sehen obs was wird...


----------



## Crush182 (25. Mai 2014)

NEEIIIN 
Und meiner kann nur bis 1333mhz :/
Das hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass das so viel aus macht...


----------



## Wollziege1956 (25. Mai 2014)

Wo kann ich meine frage anbringen?  Betreff -your player name cannot contain any of the chars - bin alles bis jetzt was ich nachvollziehen kann durchgegangen, habe keine klammern gesetzt, soviel ich weiß ,ich komme einfach nicht rein  bei Breaking Pointupdates sind korrekt ,wer könnte mir helfen auf vorhandenen TS3 server war auch keiner der mir Schützenhilfe leisten konnte


----------



## LomaxMax (25. Mai 2014)

@Wollziege1956
Hi! Hast Du denn den Namen in Arma korrekt vergeben? BP zieht den aus Arma, soweit ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Mai 2014)

> Betreff -your player name cannot contain any of the chars


es dürfen auch keine umlaute enthalten sein also ä,ö,ü keine klammern, kommata, sonderzeichen oder ähnliches. wenn dein name schon vergeben ist setzt arma ne 2 dahinter natürlich mit klammer was widerum bei breaking point auch zu nem kick führt



> wer könnte mir helfen auf vorhandenen TS3 server war auch keiner der mir Schützenhilfe leisten konnte


komm mal heut abend gegen acht in den pcgh ts & stupse jemanden an wenn du nicht die rechte hast den kanal zu wechseln da wird dir dann geholfen

es hätte so schön sein können gestern...lomax fand ein schnellboot welches wir fit gemacht haben. nach 2 kanistern war aber immernoch ziemliche ebbe im tank somit beschlossen wir im süden bei pyrgos zu tanken. auf halben wege gingen wir dann mal unter & sind beide ersoffen mit kompletten high end gear...wir hatten vergessen den rumpf zu reparieren & gingen daher unter. ich versuchte unter wasser noch schnell auszusteigen aber war quasi sofort tot, als würde man in nem explodierenden auto sitzen.


----------



## R_i_k (25. Mai 2014)

.........auf halben wege gingen wir dann mal unter & sind beide ersoffen mit kompletten high end gear...wir hatten vergessen den rumpf zu reparieren & gingen daher unter.

Ick lach mich grad schlapp.


----------



## LomaxMax (25. Mai 2014)

Bisher fand ich dich ganz sympathisch...


----------



## R_i_k (25. Mai 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> Bisher fand ich dich ganz sympathisch...



Solche Geschichten hab ich bisher Nur bei bp erlebt.


----------



## LomaxMax (25. Mai 2014)

Ägere mich immer noch...
Blöd blöd.


----------



## sinchilla (25. Mai 2014)

mal verliert man & mal gewinnen die anderen. aus fehlern lernt man...alle fahrzeuge sind potenzielle mordinstrumente ob in der luft auf dem wasser oder dem boden am besten laufen & selbst da bricht man sich die beine


----------



## R_i_k (25. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> mal verliert man & mal gewinnen die anderen.



Jo. An manchen Tagen hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu


----------



## Crush182 (26. Mai 2014)

@sinchilla: Ich hoffe Ihr habt mich nicht all zu sehr vermisst 
-Habt ihr den Heli gefunden und wieder flott bekommen? 


Wasteland lief, von der Performance her, gestern Abend übrigens deutlich besser.
Wir sind dann allerdings um ~22:10 Uhr auf nen feindlichen Panzer gestoßen, der uns nur angeguckt hat -und wir waren tot xD
...Aber da war dann sowieso Bettzeit für uns angesagt :/


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

läuft denn die MOD nun schon flüssig? Oder gibt es immer noch so arge Probleme?


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> läuft denn die MOD nun schon flüssig? Oder gibt es immer noch so arge Probleme?


 
welche meinst du ?
wenn du breaking point meinst ja es läuft soweit sehr flüssig, und macht auch schon eine menge spaß.
wobei es eben nicht soo schwer ist sondern einfach viel lauferei am anfang ist bis du ein fahrzeug hast.


----------



## Contor (26. Mai 2014)

und wie sieht es mit dem Loot aus?


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

Contor schrieb:


> und wie sieht es mit dem Loot aus?


 
keine probleme ich glaube es gibt sogar loot respawn bin ich mir aber gerade nicht sicher es gibt zumindest genug.


----------



## Shicehaufen (26. Mai 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> @sinchilla: Ich hoffe Ihr habt mich nicht all zu sehr vermisst  -Habt ihr den Heli gefunden und wieder flott bekommen?   Wasteland lief, von der Performance her, gestern Abend übrigens deutlich besser. Wir sind dann allerdings um ~22:10 Uhr auf nen feindlichen Panzer gestoßen, der uns nur angeguckt hat -und wir waren tot xD ...Aber da war dann sowieso Bettzeit für uns angesagt :/



Ach gabs noch nen Panzer nach dem desync kill meiner Wenigkeit und dem spassti beim Geo Cache? Ich würde dem ganzen heute Abend wieder ne Chance geben und mit kommen auf altis wasteland.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Mai 2014)

> wenn du breaking point meinst ja es läuft soweit sehr flüssig, und macht auch schon eine menge spaß



ja bp läuft bei mir auch wesentlich flüssiger als alle anderen mods bei arma deshalb mag ich auch wasteland nicht so weil es noch shooterlastiger ist bei weniger frames.

den heli haben wir nicht mehr klar gemacht. uns fiel auf das wir recht häufig mit den 2 kanistern die wir noch haben hätten laufen müssen.

stattdessen haben wir wieder nen schnellboot gefunden was ich aber auf ne sandback gesetzt habe...


----------



## efdev (26. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> stattdessen haben wir wieder nen schnellboot gefunden was ich aber auf ne sandback gesetzt habe...


 
dir sollte man besser den führerschein entziehen 
wobei ich sagen muss boot und der offroader lassen sich beide wirklich mies steuern.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Mai 2014)

irgendwie hab ich die sandbank nicht wahrgenommen also schon aber nicht so richtig

wurden die killpoints von 50 auf 25 reduziert? hab grad zwei zivilisten von ihren leiden erlöst mit der varmint aber gab pro person nur 25 statt der sonstigen 50 punkte

hier die erklärung warums weniger punkte gab: 





> The true rogues of the game, putting trust in a factionless player is  always a gamble. For times when the player simply wants to play without  worrying about character progression, the player can choose to remain  factionless, which will give you one of three civilian characters whose  actions have no impact on the other class progression. _*The "None"  character can be killed by any of the classes for a small point gain  (less than killing other rival classes)*_. Stats will not be tracked with  these characters, but they can still be customized via clothing found in  game.


weiss jemand ob man als "none" die klamotten eines getöteten zombies tragen kann? oder gibs die nur als loot in kisten? die fehlende axt, am anfang wenn man hunter ist, wird ja gut durch nen ghillie suit kompensiert 

hab mal das hier gefunden:





> ***Breaking Point Roadmap**
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 quelle:http://www.thezombieinfection.com/best-content/

somit empfinde ich langsam ne ziemliche ähnlichkeit zum mod wasteland. das fehlende reviving war der, in meinen augen, größte unterschied bisher. gut zombies gibs dort auch keine aber das grundgerüst ähnelt sich.

einerseits könnte man es gutheissen wenn man sich reviven kann andererseits geht dadruch ne menge realismus verloren...nach nem kopfschuss ne kurze herzmassage & man is wieder fit wien turnschuh...zumal man dann wesentlich offensiver spielt ( was ich in wasteland, im wissen revived werden zu können, ja auch mache) das macht grade einen besonderen reiz aus das ein kleiner fehler sehr große folgen haben kann so wie in dayz...ich persönlich empfinde den permadeath für nen survivalgame besser.



> *Not yet prioritized:*
> 
> 
> Walk like a zombie for stealth


 ...schade!!!


----------



## Crush182 (28. Mai 2014)

Na also mit Revive wird es glaube ich ne menge Idioten geben, die einfach nurnoch rumballern... 

Da hat man -wenn man in ner Gruppe unterwegs ist- ja nen unglaublichen Vorteil -.-


----------



## sinchilla (28. Mai 2014)

> Na also mit Revive wird es glaube ich ne menge Idioten geben, die einfach nurnoch rumballern...
> 
> Da hat man -wenn man in ner Gruppe unterwegs ist- ja nen unglaublichen Vorteil -.-


ja genau das ist das problem das ist ja momentan bei wasteland auch so. einfach per himmelfahrtskommando rein ohne rücksicht auf verluste..hauptsache einer vom team überlebt & revived den rest.

vllt. ist ja diese option auf mercenary nicht aktiv oder sie geht nur wenn man nicht per kopfschuss bzw. torsotreffern gestorben ist. dann wäre es unter umständen noch vertretbar. in wasteland dauert das wiederbeleben etwa 15 sek wenn dies auf etwa 5 min erhöht wird isses auch was anderes. dann kann man nicht mal schnell im gefecht den kumpanen wieder ins leben rufen. aber ingesamt stehe ich dem sehr kritisch gegenüber bzw. bin dem eher abgeneigt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Mai 2014)

Muss Breaking Point mal wieder anmachen, aber auf was für Wastelandservern spielt ihr denn?

Auf meinem Stammserver hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass man Reviven kann :o


----------



## sinchilla (29. Mai 2014)

> Muss Breaking Point mal wieder anmachen, aber auf was für Wastelandservern spielt ihr denn?
> 
> Auf meinem Stammserver hab ich noch nie gesehen, dass man Reviven kann :o



soweit ich weiss auf jedem zumindest auf denen ich bisher gespielt habe. natürlich brauchst du dafür ein teammitglied allein kann man sich nicht reviven


----------



## Crush182 (29. Mai 2014)

Der Wasteland Server heißt: "ws.arma ............. uk#2" (Ohne die " und ohne die .... ) 
Hat zwar nen 100 Ping -dafür aber ne recht gute Performance....

Zu BP:
Gestern haben wir übrigens festgestellt, dass es doch garnicht so lange dauert wie erwartet, wenn einer im äußersten Westen und der Andere
im Osten ist.

Wenn beide (einigermaßen Zielgerichtet ) loslaufen, dann klappt es in 30 min und man steht sich gegenüber


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Mai 2014)

So Breaking Point ist geupdatet 


Ihr spielt ja aber alle nur den "Hardcore" Modus oder? Welcher Server war es nochmal, hab's schon wieder vergessen 

Gehe ich da auch mal drauf, Vllt trifft man sich mal


----------



## Crush182 (29. Mai 2014)

Wir sind meißt auf Server EU#43 unterwegs.
Gestern ist der aber, nach dem üblichen Neustart, iwie abgeschmiert und wir sind auf den EU#8 gegangen.

Der Charakter bleibt erhalten... und wir spielen als Hunter (ist die einzige Klasse, die jeden töten darf... andere Klassen bekommen Strafpunkte).


Edit:
Gestern Abend habe ich mich zwischen Gravia und dem Flughafen augeloggt.
Die anderen dürften noch weiter in richtung Osten gelaufen sein .

Wenn du im "Osten" spawnst, erblickst du höchstwarscheinlich ganz im Südosten das Licht der Welt (Nähe Feres oder Panagia).
Als ich gestern "Westen" geklickt habe,sind ich und ein Mitstreiter  in der Nähe von "Therisa" gespawnt... also eig eher in der Mitte .


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Mai 2014)

War grad auf dem EU8. Instant einen Typen mit der Kimber weggemäht und dann noch ne Aks 74u mit 5 mags gefunden  Jetzt restartet der Sever und icj geh Wasteland spielen 

Nur dieses extreme schaukeln beim Sprinten in der ego perspektive hat mich extremst aufgeregt, war das schon immer so? :O


----------



## efdev (29. Mai 2014)

lässt sich den optionen von arma3 ausstellen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (29. Mai 2014)

efdev schrieb:


> lässt sich den optionen von arma3 ausstellen.



Und weißt du zufällig, welcher Punkt das ist?

Weil arma Menü ist groß


----------



## Shicehaufen (29. Mai 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Und weißt du zufällig, welcher Punkt das ist?  Weil arma Menü ist groß



Game settings. Ist ne slidebar die sich da nennt irgendwas mit Motion shake oder so.


----------



## BiRRdYY (30. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute, ich zock jetzt seit nem Monat BP und war mit meinen Kumpels auch gut dabei, doch umso mehr wir spielen desto häufiger merken wir wie dumm das Klassensystem umgesetzt ist. Da hält sich keiner dran und auch im Forum darf darüber nicht geredet werden, weil die Entwickler ein "Sandbox" System bevorzugen. Wie findet Ihr das? Habt ihr interesse an einem "sicheren Team"-System oder wollt ihr dass das Punktesystem nur ungefähre Grenzen setzt?


----------



## sinchilla (30. Mai 2014)

> Hey Leute, ich zock jetzt seit nem Monat BP und war mit meinen Kumpels  auch gut dabei, doch umso mehr wir spielen desto häufiger merken wir wie  dumm das Klassensystem umgesetzt ist. Da hält sich keiner dran und auch  im Forum darf darüber nicht geredet werden, weil die Entwickler ein  "Sandbox" System bevorzugen. Wie findet Ihr das? Habt ihr interesse an  einem "sicheren Team"-System oder wollt ihr dass das Punktesystem nur  ungefähre Grenzen setzt?



deswegen spiel ich ausschließlich als hunter. es geht doch nichts über frischgegrilltes menschenfleisch...

es sollten höhere anreize geschaffen werden für leute die sozial agieren.


----------



## R_i_k (30. Mai 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> deswegen spiel ich ausschließlich als hunter.



Erst ballern, dann fragen. Überleben lautet die Devise. Das mit den punkten Is mir eigentlich schnurz. Wenn einer aus meiner Gruppe Hilfe braucht, scheiss ich auf minuspunkte.


----------



## BiRRdYY (30. Mai 2014)

Warum hat man das dann eingeführt wenn man es eh nicht ernst nimmt? Leuten helfen ist ja okay, aber ich lvl gerade den Outlaw auf 3 hoch und da kann man keine Minuspunkte gebrauchen. Ich dachte eigentlich mal, dass BP kein Kill on sight game ist... hab mich wohl getäuscht. Schade.


----------



## R_i_k (31. Mai 2014)

BiRRdYY schrieb:


> Warum hat man das dann eingeführt wenn man es eh nicht ernst nimmt?



Naja, streng genommen nehm ich das schon ernst. Denn Hunter ist ja quasi der Jäger.


----------



## BiRRdYY (31. Mai 2014)

Ja so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt, dass man zwar machen kann was man will, aber man sich vor dem Spawnen überlegen muss was man machen will . Warum die Entwickler meinen das würde gegen ihr Sandbox-Prinzip verstoßen weiß ich nicht. Schließlich haben die die Fraktionen implementiert... Ich wähl ja nicht den Outlaw oder Ranger um dann trotzdem von meinen "Team"-Kollegen getötet zu werden, weil die entwickler meinen es sein kein Team System. Warum machen die sich dann solche mühe eins zu schafften??

"There is no humanity system. There are no "factions" in the sense that you're all in the same team, it's just a word used to describe the class system. Like it has been pointed out, it's a sandbox. You are free to make any kind of choices you want." - NAAMARi, BP-Admin

Was bringen Klassen, wenn man den Bonus der Klasse erst mit Level 3 erreicht und man dabei nicht weiterkommt, weil man immer wieder draufgeht um keine Minuspunkte zu bekommen. Da ist die einzige logische Konsequenz den Hunter zu spielen. Hätte man sich die Mühe mit dem System sparen können. Ein Sandbox-Game ist für mich Minecraft und nicht BP. Ein Klassensystem in einem Sandbox-Game sollte vielleicht verschiedene Ausrüstung Waffen o.ä. enthalten, aber wenn man Teambildung verhindern will, dann darf man doch keine Minuspunkte fürs töten von TEAM-Kollegen verteilen.


----------



## R_i_k (31. Mai 2014)

Naja. Das ding steckt ja noch in den Kinderschuhen. Ich denke früher Oder später wird bei den Klassen noch was kommen. Ob equip loot Oder teamplay +.


----------



## Crush182 (31. Mai 2014)

Update 0.1251 ist da 

Ich hab zwar noch kein Changelog gefunden, aber dafür versuch ichs gerade mit dem 5ten Server...
"Certain files are invalid.... try another server" -.- 


Edit: Bei mir sind jetzt auch alles Server weg... ich werds nachher nocheinmal versuchen 


Edit2: Es ist wohl was größeres in gange 
Server immernoch weg und Update ist jetzt 0.1252


Edit3: Server kommen vereinzelt wieder.
Changelog ist auch da:
New: Construction System 2.0 - Better Object Placement. 
New: Server Restart 2.0 - Shutdown Mode etc. 
Fixed: Issues with Key Interrupt blocking Reload Key Binds. 
Fixed: Players taking other players hostage while sprinting. 
Fixed: Destroy and Update Queue. 
Fixed: Gutting is cancelled correctly when someone escapes from hostage. 
Fixed: Inventory Open / Close Event Handlers. 
Disabled: TakeItem, TakeMagazine, TakeWeapon Actions. 
Improved: Character Fire Geometry for improved hit detection. 
Improved: Object Gear Saving with Update delayed if server has low frames. 
Improved: Vehicle Event Handlers.


----------



## R_i_k (31. Mai 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Edit3: Server kommen vereinzelt wieder.
> Changelog ist auch da:
> New: Construction System 2.0 - Better Object Placement.



Jetzt heisst es wieder mats suchen und kisten bauen.die alten.sind ja nun nicht mehr da.


----------



## sinchilla (1. Juni 2014)

olga die waldfee da is man mal ein paar tage nicht da & die version is bei mir mit 1.247 out of date 1.253 lad ich grad runter & hoffe das alles klappt dann bin ich heut abend auch wieder am start


----------



## R_i_k (1. Juni 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> olga die waldfee da is man mal ein paar tage nicht da & die version is bei mir mit 1.247 out of date 1.253 lad ich grad runter & hoffe das alles klappt dann bin ich heut abend auch wieder am start



Haben gestern 1 Boot, 2 jeeps, 1 civic und 1 Hunter gefunden. Dank dem Update Is Nur noch das Boot da.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (1. Juni 2014)

R_i_k schrieb:


> Haben gestern 1 Boot, 2 jeeps, 1 civic und 1 Hunter gefunden. Dank dem Update Is Nur noch das Boot da.



Wtf  ich hab in BP erst ein Mal ein kaputtes Auto gesehen. Sonst nichts (jedenfalls kann ich an nix anderes erinnern  )


----------



## Creeperio (5. Juni 2014)

wann seit ihr eig. unterwegs? war jetzt echt öfters aufm TS lange alleine <.<


----------



## LomaxMax (5. Juni 2014)

Hi. I.d.R. ab 21 Uhr. Manchmal schon kurz nach 8.


----------



## Crush182 (5. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab wieder Schule 

Mal schauen... vllt. komme ich am Samstag/Sonntag abend mal vorbei (~19-20 Uhr)


----------



## efdev (5. Juni 2014)

ich komme bald auch wieder prüfungen sind rum und die nächsten 4 monate nix zu tun.


----------



## sinchilla (6. Juni 2014)

> wann seit ihr eig. unterwegs? war jetzt echt öfters aufm TS lange alleine <.<



also ich bin heut abend bestimmt am start sonst adde mich mal in steam mein steamname: sanchez187


----------



## LomaxMax (6. Juni 2014)

@sin
Bei mir wird es heute bestimmt doch nichts.
1. Gehen wir heute abend zum Pfingstochsen 
2. Spielt Deutschland - hatte ich ganz vergessen
Evtl. Samstag.


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juni 2014)

@ lomax
ok

der breaking point launcher wurde um eine steam friends list erweitert...nun sieht man wer zoggt ( vorausgestezt er ist in der freundesliste) ohne steam starten zu müssen.
der RIK sagte mir das bp komplett resettet wird!http://www.thezombieinfection.com/topic/13982-database-reset-gear-saving-v3/ nur die points bleiben erhalten also nicht wundern wenn das ganze loot weg ist...dies bedingt sich dadurch das bohemia einige dateien freigegeben hat, was dazu führte das munition etc. dubliziert werden konnte. mit dem kommenden patch soll dies unterbunden werden.

das klingt zwar hart aber nur dadurch kann fair play gewährleistet werden.

also jungs ran an die bouletten...gleiche chancen für alle...ich hoffe nur das der patch nicht morgen abend kommt

wenn ihr auch schon ma opfer von random crashes bei arma 3 wart, dann votet dafür dass das problem behoben wird ( wenn man zusammen mit anderen bei breaking point beispielsweise aus dem game fliegt) also diese massencrashes wo zeitgleich mehrere spieler vom server fliegen.
http://feedback.arma3.com/view.php?id=18444


----------



## LomaxMax (7. Juni 2014)

Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich starte wieder nackt? Ohne irgendeine Waffe usw.? Hm. Grummelgrummel. Dafür sind wir ja jetzt eigentlich in der völlig falschen Gegend.


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juni 2014)

> Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich starte wieder nackt? Ohne irgendeine Waffe  usw.? Hm. Grummelgrummel. Dafür sind wir ja jetzt eigentlich in der  völlig falschen Gegend.


daher startest du auch wieder als bambi im osten oder westen (mehr oder weniger südlich). aber bisher is immernoch version 1.254 aktuell hoffe das die nicht heut abend auf den trichter kommen...kein plan wie die zeitverschiebung nach australien ist aber die haben dann vllt. früh um 5...


----------



## LomaxMax (7. Juni 2014)

Das gibt dann aber ein Geknubbel. Eben hab ich mich mal kurz eingeloggt. Auto habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. Juni 2014)

Vllt packe ich Breaking Point heute Abend auch mal wieder aus 

Wird Vllt bisschen später, wir ham noch ne Familienfeier (Grillen und so ^^)


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juni 2014)

> Das gibt dann aber ein Geknubbel. Eben hab ich mich mal kurz eingeloggt. Auto habe ich nicht mehr gefunden.


aber dein loot hattest du noch bzw. bist an der stelle gespawned wo du dich das letzte mal ausgeloggt hast? dann wurde es geklaut würde ich sagen, hast du mal nach dem anderen bzw. dem crate geschaut?


----------



## Creeperio (7. Juni 2014)

So ich bin wieder back in business...  also wieder richtig aktiv dabei.
Heut wollte ich endlich mal sterben xD ich bin ganze zeit als Hunter unterwegs und wollt mal wieder von vorn starten (just for fun), jedoch hab ich mir vorgenommen von einen Spieler erwischt und mich dabei etwas zu wehren. 
Er soll es sich ja verdienen.... das Resultat : ich hab mit 90 Punkten angefangen und bin nun bei 240.... keiner von denen hats geschaft  bin echt traurig darüber.


----------



## sinchilla (7. Juni 2014)

> Er soll es sich ja verdienen.... das Resultat : ich hab mit 90 Punkten  angefangen und bin nun bei 240.... keiner von denen hats geschaft  bin echt traurig darüber.


du stellst dich aber auch an .

dann musst du zu härteren mitteln greifen & die hauptwaffe wegschmeissen & nur noch mit pistole spielen oder besser noch nur zur axt greifen....

wenn du dann auch noch die anderen umlegst zieh ich mein hut vor dir

p.s. im wissen das unsere chars ja eh ins gras beissen, könnten wir heut auch mal ein bissl offensiver spielen. ergo die muni für die mxm marksman & das maschienengewehr kann ruhig alle werden...


----------



## sinchilla (14. Juni 2014)

hab gestern mit crush noch ein schlauchboot klar gemacht. um mal schnell zu den rangerbaracks hochzu"düsen" gehts aber für ne inselumrundung sollte man sich 2-3 h zeit nehmen.

es ist vollgetankt ( aus den beiden civics haben wir den sprit geholt & repariert mit engine coolant, startermotor & fiberglas)...absaufen sollten wir nicht wieder...hust lomax hust...

gab gestern nen neuen patch welcher eig. die lag/ spikes reduzieren sollte ( die orange & rote kette unten links zeigt desync an) "Possible Fix: 5 and 2 Minute Desync Chain / Spikes"

leider mussten wir feststellen das es die situation scheinbar sogar verschlimmert hat...nachdem ich wegen fehlendem battleye gekickt wurde & wieder jointe dauerte es ca. 2 minuten bis mich crush wieder dort sah wo ich auch war, ich widerum tänzelte um ihn herum er sah mich aber die ganze zeit an einer stelle...

hoffe das wird wieder gefixed


----------



## LomaxMax (14. Juni 2014)

Seid ihr beiden heute abend wieder online?


----------



## Crush182 (14. Juni 2014)

Also ich denke ich werde da sein.

Alles Schulische, was ich vor hatte, habe ich für heute abgehackt 
Da hab ich mir ne runde BreakingPoint verdient


----------



## sinchilla (15. Juni 2014)

> Thanks for everyone who tested EU 17. It's now running better performance on 99 players then any other server.


 quelle:https://twitter.com/Deathlyrage

125er server wir kommen. das sind doch gute nachrichten!!!



> Changelog
> _*0.1263 ( 53 MB )*_
> 
> 
> ...



ich will ein katana!!!


----------



## Crush182 (17. Juni 2014)

Oha... dann hoffe ich aber, dass es ein paar mehr Fahrzeuge gibt. Sonst findet man ja garkeine mehr


----------



## sinchilla (18. Juni 2014)

dann müssen wir mal in entsprechende regionen vorrücken wo potenzielle spawnpunkte sind:

http://i.imgur.com/gHMOPw3.jpg

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...HZChU_DHMvLa4QSIqoAg&ved=0CCcQ9QEwAA&dur=1266

is denn jemand heut abend am start? die beiden crates wurden scheinbar abgefackelt


----------



## Crush182 (18. Juni 2014)

Nooooiiin die schönen Kisten 
Steht / schwimmt unser Boot noch? 


...Ich kann heute leider nicht. Morgen steht Deutsch auf dem Plan :/
Und die nächsten Wochen sind eig. noch ein paar andere Klausuren dran -.-

Aber vllt. bin ich am we einen Abend dabei...


----------



## sinchilla (19. Juni 2014)

hm...ok. will dich ja nicht vom lernen abhalten.
gibs denn sonst keinen hier im forum der breaking point spielt? allein machts kein spass & lomax & rik sind im urlaub.

spiele aber nur auf mercenary servern ( also ohne 3rd person).

wer interesse hat einfach im pcgh-ts unter arma 3 schauen ( ab 20.00 uhr etwa) bzw. mich anstupsen wenn die rechte fehlen den channel zu wechseln


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (20. Juni 2014)

Wollte mal wieder spielen, da ich meinen PC neu gemacht habe, musste ich aber neu installieren. Jetzt kann ich mich schon seit zwei Tagen nicht einloggen. Jemand auch das Problem?


----------



## Crush182 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich denke heute Abend bin ich dabei 

...Wenn die Updates bis dahin fertig sind (steam kommt mal wieder nicht aus dem Ar*** ).


Falls ihr die noch nicht habt, fangt rechtzeitig mit laden an 
BP: ~500-600mb
Arma 3: ~1gb (vom 18.06)

Edit: in den Arma 3 patch notes steht u.a. folgendes:
Adjusted: Fire mode volumes (vllt. hört man das Wechseln des Feuermodus jetzt ja nicht mehr 2km weit  )
Changed: volume for reloading

Ein paar script fehler sollen auch beseitigt worden sein.

http://dev.arma3.com/post/spotrep-00027


----------



## sinchilla (20. Juni 2014)

da freu ick ma crush. 

hab mir auch mal die patchnotes durchgelesen bzw. es versucht die waren so umfangreich das ich es dann gelassen habe.



> Wollte mal wieder spielen, da ich meinen PC neu gemacht habe, musste ich  aber neu installieren. Jetzt kann ich mich schon seit zwei Tagen nicht  einloggen. Jemand auch das Problem?


na das sind spärliche infos, was passiert denn? einfach gar nichts?

vllt. wird dir hier geholfen:Can  *  "I deleted my cache manually in the breaking point install folder(where  the breakingpoint.exe resides) and I was able to login fine after that."

kenn die problematik nur wenn die server überlastet sind. wie oft hast du es denn probiert auch mal am vormittag oder zu ner anderen zeit?

wenn die "fehlermeldung" kommt "please enter your username" musst du natürlich ok klicken & dich dann einloggen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2014)

Ich geb meinen Nick ein, bzw irgendeinen Nick, nachdem ich es komplett neu installiert habe und dann kommt sowas in der Art "Konnte nicht mit dem Server verbunden werden/Anfrage hat zu lange gedauert. Versuche es in ein paar Minuten nochmal". Mehr als bei der Firewall freigeben und als Admin ausführen fällt mir aber nicht ein. Funktionierte davor ja auch und sonst funktioniert auch alles, muss also am Programm liegen, oder am Benutzer


----------



## sinchilla (21. Juni 2014)

vllt. wird dir hiermit geholfenLogin Timeout - Updater / Launcher - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point



> Try to disable IPv6 (in Windows 8 and probably same in windows 7):
> 
> 1) Open Network and Sharing Center
> 2) Click on Change Adapter settings
> ...



hat scheinbar vielen geholfen


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (21. Juni 2014)

Hm danke, aber dann wieder deinstalliert. Hab keine Lust da irgendwas rumzustellen, entweder es geht wie vorher auch, oder nicht.


----------



## Crush182 (22. Juni 2014)

Oh schade... nagut.

@denRest:
Wir (oder bessergesagt sinchilla -denn ich habe einfach nichts gefunden xD) haben gestern abend eine neue Kiste gebaut .

Ansonsten war aber iwie nichts los.
Lag wahrscheinlich an der WM...


----------



## LomaxMax (22. Juni 2014)

Habt Ihr das schon gelesen?:
"From now on when you logout your Character will remain in the world for 45 seconds. This will happen no matter if logout in combat mode or not.
If you don't logout in a safe place, its possible for your character to be killed by players or zombies. This will result in your real character being killed.
"
link hierzu: Combat Logging 2.0 - Deathlyrage's Programming Corner - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point


----------



## LomaxMax (22. Juni 2014)

@Crush
Das hört sich gut an. Bin bestimmt morgen wieder dabei. Aber nur bis maximal Mittwoch. Dann erst wieder am Samstag. Aber dann ist dann auch wieder Schluss mit der BP Abstinenz.


----------



## sinchilla (22. Juni 2014)

> "From now on when you logout your Character will remain in the world for  45 seconds. This will happen no matter if logout in combat mode or not.
> If you don't logout in a safe place, its possible for your character to  be killed by players or zombies. This will result in your real character  being killed.
> "


das gefällt mir! forciert es doch überlegtes handeln.



> Wir (oder bessergesagt sinchilla -denn ich habe einfach nichts gefunden xD) haben gestern abend eine neue Kiste gebaut .



leider war die lage sagen wir mal suboptimal...aber haben scho fast die zutaten fürn 2tes zusammen. aber die bedingungen zum bauen einer kiste ( also die lage dieser) wurden in meinen augen zu sehr verschärft. der abstand zu felsen, büschen etc. ist echt enorm. ne gute lage zu finden ist dann echt nicht so leicht.


----------



## cap82 (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo hier, hab mir gestern Arma3 im Steam Sale geschnappt und erstmal en paar Stunden Wasteland gedaddelt, während BP geladen hat. 
Daran wollte ich mich heute machen.
Welche Map ist denn Chernarus am ähnlichsten?
Ich finde an Altis und Stratis leider nicht den Post-Apokalyptischen Flair, den ich im kalten Chernarus habe. 
Da ich die Standalone im Moment noch zu leer finde ohne Base Building und Fahrzeuge, will ich mir BP mal ansehen. 
Oder wäre es eventuell auch ne Option, den Zoombies Mod mal zu testen?


----------



## Crush182 (25. Juni 2014)

Der "Zoombies Mod" sagt mir leider nichts 

Und viel mehr Karten gibt es ja nicht außer:

...Altis und die ist halt wirklich sehr sehr groß.

Bleibt ja nurnoch Thirsk (dort ist deutlich mehr los als auf Altis).
Und Bystrica läuft nurnoch auf kanadischen Servern... auf der Karte habe ich noch nie gespielt.

Aber mit dem Chernarus Gefühl hast du schon irgendwie recht 

(Bei DayZ machen auch die Geräusche eine Menge aus -das klötern beim laufen usw..... und die sind eben auch verschieden)


----------



## sinchilla (25. Juni 2014)

für ein bisschen grusel pusel aka postapokalyptischen flair empfehle ich dir diese mod ( leider wurde die noch nicht released)...2017 - Official Announcement!

ansonsten halt bystrica oder thirsk aber diese beiden maps sind in meinen augen viel zu klein...wenn da dann auch 125 spieler drauf passen brauch man die tasten WASD nicht weil man vom spawnpunkt bereits die hälfte killen kann...http://i.imgur.com/R4orCie.jpg

hab die kleinen maps auch ne weile gespielt aber schnell festgestellt das allein die größe von altis die negativen punkte des anderen flairs, im vergleich zu chernarus, mehr als ausgleicht.

bezüglich dem zoombies mod, den gibts nicht mehrZoombies Mod Has Ended - Off Topic - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point


----------



## Crush182 (27. Juni 2014)

...also iwie sind die server grad down :/


----------



## xtreme92 (27. Juni 2014)

also hätte wohl auch bock mit nen paar leuten zusammen zuspielen.


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juni 2014)

> also hätte wohl auch bock mit nen paar leuten zusammen zuspielen.



da bist du herzlich willkommen! wir brauchen noch ein paar kugelfänge...meld dich mal bei crush ( dem threadersteller) oder bei mir "sanchez187" bei steam


----------



## LomaxMax (27. Juni 2014)

Dann werde ich mal entlastet, als Kugelfang, meine ich.


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

jo füg dich hinzu ^^


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

wieviele seid ihr den ca so? und in welchem alter? keine lust mit kleinen kindern durch die welt zuziehen wen ihr versteht was ich meine 

Und das mit dem Kugelfang da reden wir dann nochmal drüber 


Edit:

Habt ihr eventuell ne TS3 IP oder sowas? dann kann man sich mal persöhnlich unterhalten ^^


----------



## LomaxMax (28. Juni 2014)

Die meisten 30+, Glaube ich.
TS: IP schickt dir bestimmt Sin.


----------



## cap82 (28. Juni 2014)

Da häng ich mich die tage glaub ich auch mal dran..


----------



## Crush182 (28. Juni 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> Die meisten 30+, Glaube ich.



23 wenn ich bitten darf!  


PS.: PN`s sind raus


----------



## LomaxMax (28. Juni 2014)

@crush
Deswegen hab ich ja auch "die meisten" geschrieben. Du und ich zusammen gleichen den Altersschnitt von uns beiden als Einzelpersonen wieder aus.


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

Joa PN is angekommen hab ma draufgeguckt ich sag dann doch einfach mal bis heute abend  freu mich schon drauf


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juni 2014)

bevor hier einige falsche erwartungen bekommen, breaking point is kein action shooter!!! ich habe gestern seit einigen tagen mal wieder einen fremden gesehen. es war beiderseits eine kurze schrecksekunde ( wenn man seit tagen keine menschenseele sieht ausser den eig. kameraden ist son mensch der sich nicht wie ein zombie bewegt ein ungewohnter anblick).

er stand vor mir so wie ich vor ihm aber meine reaktion setzte schneller wieder ein & ich entlud 30 schuss der miniuzi in ihm...

aber es gibt auch abende wo wir stundenlang niemandem begegnen & das obwohl der server knüppelvoll mit 70 spielern ist aber man kann sich auf 270 qkm auch schnell verlieren. es sollen aber in zukunft alle server auf 125 spieler ausgelegt werden ergo werden die romantischen stunden am lagerfeuer ala broke back mountain abnehmen.ausserdem spielen wir nur auf einem mercenaryserver, also ohne 3rd person. nur egoperspektive für alle. wir spielen auch alle in der gruppe als hunter (die klassen & in welcher beziehung die zueinander stehen hat crush auf der ersten seite erklärt) ihr könnt auch ne andere klasse wählen aber dann gibt es z.b. minuspunkte wenn ich als hunter einen ranger heile.

p.s. ich habe gestern bei nem zombie im loot ne sicherheitsweste gesehen (also diese security jacket oder wie das heisst anstelle des olive belt) also lohnt es sich wenn man keine hat die erlegten zombies mal zu checken.


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

mir ist bewusst was Breaking Point ist ^^ Spiel das schon ein wenig länger und das mit Only Ego werd ich wohl schon mit klarkommen xD


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

auf welchem Server spielt ihr den genau? vill kann ich mir dann schonmal ein wenig was zusammen looten ;D


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juni 2014)

> auf welchem Server spielt ihr den genau? vill kann ich mir dann schonmal ein wenig was zusammen looten ;D


auf EU#8. ja wär schön wenn du dich richtung norden ( bei athira etwa) begibst da haben wir uns ausgeloggt gestern & schon halbwegs anständiges loot hast. wir sind bis an die zähne bewaffnet & bereit für die letzte dose zu sterben


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

alles klar ich werd dann ma richtung Athira wandern (vorrausgesetzt ich krieg das langsam mit Karte und Kompass hin xD )


----------



## xtreme92 (28. Juni 2014)

Könnte bei mir wohl doch länger dauern wie gedacht


----------



## LomaxMax (29. Juni 2014)

> p.s. ich habe gestern bei nem zombie im loot ne sicherheitsweste gesehen (also diese security jacket oder wie das heisst anstelle des olive belt) also lohnt es sich wenn man keine hat die erlegten zombies mal zu checken.


Hast Du die mitnehmen können? Habe letztens nach dem Töten "meiner" Zombies mal geschaut, immer wenn die so aussahen als hätten die eine Weste um, aber dann doch nie etwas gefunden.

Hab mir gestern mal das Video von Dethlyrage angesehen, das in BP auf der Startseite rechts verlinkt war. Die spielen da teilweise mit 5 Leute und lauern an bestimmten Punkten den Gegnern auf. Das sollten wir uns fürs Besorgen unseres nächstes Fahrzeug vielleicht auch mal überlegen.


----------



## sinchilla (29. Juni 2014)

der xtreme92 hat sich gestern unser kranken killercrew angeschlossen. nach einer langen wanderung ohne jeglichen kontakt kamen wir in negades an (äußerster westen der map) da fand ich mein erstes crate welches sich auch wenig später in rauch auflöste. wenig später hatten wir den ersten kontakt & dann ging es schlag auf schlag xtreme ging zu boden & rik & ich legten noch ein paar um bis wir auch das zeitliche segneten...es glich einer völkerwanderung dort. irgendwie kamen alle aus ihren löchern heraus. summa summarum hab ich gestern um die 400 punkte gemacht & bin nun level 2. hab nun ewig gesucht welche vorteile dies bringt abgesehen vom anderen outfit aber so richtig fündig bin ich nicht geworden manche schreiben das man noch schneller wird aber dies noch nicht implementiert worde...naja heut abend heisst es erstma wieder hochlooten.

das mit dem auflauern können wir auch mal machen!


----------



## R_i_k (29. Juni 2014)

Jo. Nette Runde gestern.ok, das Ende war doof. Aber wer mit dem Feuer spielt, der läuft Gefahr sich zu verbrennen. Ausserdem bin ick für Lernen durch schmerz. Also losgespawnt und losgelegt. Den Ort schau ick mir nochmal genauer an.


----------



## xtreme92 (29. Juni 2014)

Also kann mich nicht beschweren vorhin losgelegt und jetz schon wieder relativ gutes loot also von mir aus kanns heute 21 Uhr richtig losgehn 

Ansonsten zugestern Joa hat auf jedenfall Riesen Spaß gehmacht ende war nicht ganz so wie es sein sollte aber wie Rik schon sagte wer mit dem feuer spielt ^^

Lange Rede kurzer sinn ich freu mich auf jedenfall schon auf die nähste runde mit euch


----------



## dmxcom (4. Juli 2014)

Habe mir extra hierfür Arma 3 gekauft und gestern mal angetestet.
WoW, hat sich echt gelohnt.

Gibs hier noch ein Spielergrüppchen wo man dazu stossen kann ?


----------



## mist3r89 (4. Juli 2014)

echt ich habs auch probiert, und bin kein bisschen draus gekommen. 

Kann ich denn die Fäuste nicht benutzen?
Ausserdem bin ich gerade vor einer Truppe Zombies gespawnt etwa 20 Stück... konnte mich an denen vorbei laufen wie Brad Pitt mit ner Hirnhautentzündung in World WarZ


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juli 2014)

> Gibs hier noch ein Spielergrüppchen wo man dazu stossen kann ?


natürlich! ich bin einer von der miesen killercrew



> echt ich habs auch probiert, und bin kein bisschen draus gekommen.
> 
> Kann ich denn die Fäuste nicht benutzen?
> Ausserdem bin ich gerade vor einer Truppe Zombies gespawnt etwa 20  Stück... konnte mich an denen vorbei laufen wie Brad Pitt mit ner  Hirnhautentzündung in World WarZ


die zombies stellen im allgemeinen (noch) keine gefahr dar, allerdings kommen sie dann wenn du sie am wenigsten brauchst! das heisst wenn du einen schuss abgibst (auf einen menschlichen gegner) verraten sie, dadurch das sie rudelweise auf dich zukommen, deine position. das kann echt nervig sein!

ausserdem können sie dich übel erwischen (wenn sie denn treffen), das heisst sie infizieren dich & ohne hilfe (du brauchst antivirals) wirds ein langsamer tod.

p.s. spiel als hunter dann hast du gleich ne axt am anfang (spielen wir alle in unserer crew)...du kannst ohne rücksicht ALLES töten! die gruppen sind auf der ersten seite erklärt.

man kann die axt aber auch im spiel finden bzw. das ka-bar (ein kampfmesser) dies kannst du mit "G" werfen aber nach dem wurf ist es weg & du solltest immer eins im inventar haben damit du erlegte beute (schafe, hühner, menschen) ausweiden kannst. dann machst du mit streichhölzern & holz nen feuer & machst leckere steaks. weiterhin kannst du andere spieler mit panzertape überwältigen & fesseln (lebendig ausweiden gibt extra viel punkte!) wenn du selbst opfer von jemandem wirst kannst du dich mit deinem messer befreien.

der harte kern besteht aus crush, mir, lomax, xtreme, rik & jimmy (sry wenn ich jemand vergessen habe) wobei die letzten beiden momentan durch abwesenheit glänzen.

wir spielen nur auf eu#8 (das heisst ohne 3rd person ansicht!)


----------



## LomaxMax (4. Juli 2014)

Hi, habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem BreakingPoint Updater. So ein ****. Der stürzt bei mir andauernd ab. Bekomme die neue Version nicht installiert.


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juli 2014)

> Hi, habt Ihr auch Probleme mit dem BreakingPoint Updater. So ein ****.  Der stürzt bei mir andauernd ab. Bekomme die neue Version nicht  installiert.



meinste die 0.1268? ging problemlos vonstatten bei mir


----------



## xtreme92 (4. Juli 2014)

Hey hey Jungs bin bis Mittwoch wohl nicht da freu mich aber Defenitiv auf die nähste runde mit euch ^^

euch trotzdem viel Zombis und Loot natürlich steuerfrei


----------



## R_i_k (6. Juli 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> der harte kern besteht aus crush, mir, lomax, xtreme, rik & jimmy (sry wenn ich jemand vergessen habe) wobei die letzten beiden momentan durch abwesenheit glänzen.



Wm ist ja bald vorbei


----------



## sinchilla (6. Juli 2014)

> Wm ist ja bald vorbei


na zum glück. aber wir kommen auch gut ohne dich aus somit muss ich meine punkte nich teilen hab gestern um die 700 punkte bekommen...der ranger hatte auch nicht wirklich ne wahl. wäre er gerannt hät ich ihm ins kreuz geschossen somit hat er sein schicksal wie nen mann ertragen & wurde lebendig ausgeweidet.

aber ich war mit lomax auch gestern ein dreamteam. 5 andere gekillt ohne auch nur ein streifschuss abzubekommen. nochma großes lob an lomax für seine perfekte aufklärung aus der ferne während ich an der front gerichtet habe.


----------



## xtreme92 (6. Juli 2014)

Na das klingt doch mal klasse  dann gibts ja Hoffnung das ich nicht mehr rumaxten muss und weiter leben darf


----------



## sinchilla (6. Juli 2014)

schaut euch das mal an:NewHaven Night Teaser - BreakingPoint Mod on Vimeo

ne neue map für breaking point inkl. grusel puselfaktor.

ich hoffe das die es bald hinkriegen das nach dem serverrestart auch die zeit weiter geht ergo man dann in der nacht spielt & dann was gegen die gammacheater unternommen wird.

hab mit lomax gestern noch ein crate errichtet was bestimmt nie gefunden wird weil es am arsch der welt ist


----------



## LomaxMax (6. Juli 2014)

> schaut euch das mal an:NewHaven Night Teaser - BreakingPoint Mod on Vimeo



Wow! Ist das dunkel! Alleine spiele ich dann aber nicht mehr ... :-}


----------



## Crush182 (7. Juli 2014)

omg... das wird hart 

Ich hab ja jetzt schon Parnoia...

Diese Dunkelheit und dann taucht auf einmal ein Zombie vor dir auf... ich = in der Ecke =


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juli 2014)

Hab heute auch mal wieder kurz gespielt und bewege mich jetzt vom AAC Flugfeld in nördliche Richtung. Für alle die damit nix anfangen können, das ist süd-östlich von Therisa.

Vllt kann man ja ein Treffen in Athira arrangieren ^^


----------



## Crush182 (8. Juli 2014)

Eine Klausur noch diese Woche... dann kann ich


----------



## FrozenEYZ (8. Juli 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Eine Klausur noch diese Woche... dann kann ich


Ich schreib morgen  Denkbar ungünstig. Dazu vllt noch eine Arbeit, die wiederholt werden muss und ein paar Tests


----------



## LomaxMax (9. Juli 2014)

Hi, Spielen heute Abend wäre nicht schlecht. Wäre dabei 



> Hab heute auch mal wieder kurz gespielt und bewege mich jetzt vom AAC Flugfeld in nördliche Richtung. Für alle die damit nix anfangen können, das ist süd-östlich von Therisa.
> 
> Vllt kann man ja ein Treffen in Athira arrangieren ^^



Sin und ich sind ganz in Deiner Nähe


----------



## LomaxMax (9. Juli 2014)

Da kommt ja einiges auf uns zu (*freu*) - habe ich gerade auf thezombieinfection.com gefunden:

_Here is a list of the big changes we are working on to bring Breaking Point into beta, that we truly feel will bring out mod to the next level. 

New AI and Animations

The new "Watcher" is going to be the antithesis of the current infected which currently rely on numbers due to their generally slow and unintelligent behaviour (much of this is going to be improved to make them a bit more effective but the general idea is going to remain the same). The "Watcher" is going to be smart, fast, and hidden. It will be more interested in its own survival than pursuing you but will still have the capacity to deal and absorb large amounts of damage. The idea is that they will be rare but always in the back of your mind, more of a campfire horror story than an everyday reality. This balance is very important due to the fact that even the most terrifying monstrosity becomes bland and uninsteresting if they are too common. Terror is most definitely the goal and we look forward to seeing how people deal with him. 

zombie 
New Haven

Breaking Point's exclusive map "New Haven" will bring a rich and immersive experience to the mod, a true game changer. Our map developer Aussie has been working on New Haven full time for over 5 months and the attention detail is astounding. Development has been built around Breaking Point's current game play style but with future additions in mind. We truly feel that New Haven will be the next level for Breaking Point and we can't wait for you to play it. 

Faction Territory

Capture, maintain and control your faction's territory on both Altis and New Haven. Balanced game play related perks will be awarded to the faction that controls the most territory on any given server. Nomads and Rangers vs Outlaws and Hunters with the Survivalists, Nones and Mechanics being neutral "wildcards" able to assist either side. Changes will be made to the existing point system structure to accommodate these new developments as well. Border wars will break out as factions fight to maintain their territory against an invading force as well as individual scouts sneaking deep into enemy held zones to capture from the inside out. Territories will save across server restarts allowing these conflicts to continue uninteruppted. The dynamic map-based territory information will also give the individual player additional data to better aid them in navigating the hostile terrain should they wish to avoid the territory conflicts. _
Quelle: Sign In - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte heute updaten und dann ist mir mittendrin Breaking Point abgeschmiert. 

Entnervt wollte ich neustarten, kommt die Meldung "Breaking Point.exe wurde verschoben bzw. existiert nicht mehr." Also neu runtergeladen und installiert, bei 97% und nach gut 2,5h Stunden dann der gleiche Käse  Jetzt versuche ich es gleich zum dritten Mal


----------



## LomaxMax (9. Juli 2014)

@FrozenEYZ
Hi, hatte das gleiche Problem. Hat Ewigkeiten gedauert, bis ich die endlich fehlerfrei downloaden konnte. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir die Dateien nennen, die Dir fehlen. Schick Dir dann einen Dropbox-Link.
Wobei bei mir das Problem des Updates auf eine neue Version war. Währenddessen schmiert mir der Updater immer ab. Vielleicht doch nicht das selbe Problem? Naja, falls es an fehlenden Dateien liegt, kannst Du mich ja trotzdem anmailen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. Juli 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> @FrozenEYZ
> Hi, hatte das gleiche Problem. Hat Ewigkeiten gedauert, bis ich die endlich fehlerfrei downloaden konnte. Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mir die Dateien nennen, die Dir fehlen. Schick Dir dann einen Dropbox-Link.
> Wobei bei mir das Problem des Updates auf eine neue Version war. Währenddessen schmiert mir der Updater immer ab. Vielleicht doch nicht das selbe Problem? Naja, falls es an fehlenden Dateien liegt, kannst Du mich ja trotzdem anmailen.



Weiß leider nicht genau, welche Dateien mir fehlen. Hab Grade vor dem lesen deines Posts Versuch Nr.4 gestartet. Wenn der wieder fehlschlägt, werde ich mal versuchen zu analysieren, wos genau hakt.

Auf jeden Fall danke für das Angebot, werde Vllt noch drauf zurückkommen.


----------



## sinchilla (9. Juli 2014)

> _Faction Territory_




geile schaisse!!! (muss es extra falsch schreiben sonst transformiert sich das wort zu sternchen)

da freu ich mich ja drauf! da hab ich scho ewig drauf gewartet das man territorien vereinnahmen kann


----------



## xtreme92 (10. Juli 2014)

uii sinchilla springt im dreieck o.O dann muss das ja wirklich gut sein


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. Juli 2014)

Versuch Nr. Drölfzig entnervt abgebrochen, da nach 15h immer noch 13 addons gefehlt haben und nach einem Neustart des Launchers das Update wieder abgeschmiert ist.
Hab in den Anhang mal die Verify Results geladen, weiß nicht, ob du dir wirklich die Arbeit machen willst. Kann es dir nicht verübeln wenn nicht. Ist ziemlich unübersichtlich und ziemlich viele Dateien. Werde dann wohl wieder das normale Arma spielen, aber mir ist meine Zeit schlicht zu Schade, um mich mit dieser (phänomenalen!) Mod herumzuschlagen. 

Edit: Super, jetzt funktioniert der bilderupload fürs Forum nicht mehr


----------



## sinchilla (11. Juli 2014)

hab grad mit lomax wieder ne kleine wanderung durch altis gemacht & wir haben beide festgestellt das der implementierte nebel sehr atmosphärisch ist. sieht echt gut aus & man ist kein kanonenfutter für sniper weil die sichtweite in tälern auf ca. 300 m beschränkt ist. der nebel kommt aber auch nur zu den abendstunden, tagsüber war keiner da, also bevor es dämmert zieht langsam sone nebelwand in die täler. sind nun wir wieder auf dem weg in den blutbefleckten nordosten nachdem wir im südwesten ne spur der zerstörung hinterlassen haben aber mit ihrem tod haben sie unser überleben gesichert

also wer bock hat soll sich melden um so mehr spieler um so lustiger

@ frozen & lomax ich hoffe wenn ich mein cpu & mainboardwechsel vollbracht habe nicht auch solche probleme mit den updates zu bekommen


----------



## cap82 (11. Juli 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Versuch Nr. Drölfzig entnervt abgebrochen, da nach 15h immer noch 13 addons gefehlt haben und nach einem Neustart des Launchers das Update wieder abgeschmiert ist.
> Hab in den Anhang mal die Verify Results geladen, weiß nicht, ob du dir wirklich die Arbeit machen willst. Kann es dir nicht verübeln wenn nicht. Ist ziemlich unübersichtlich und ziemlich viele Dateien. Werde dann wohl wieder das normale Arma spielen, aber mir ist meine Zeit schlicht zu Schade, um mich mit dieser (phänomenalen!) Mod herumzuschlagen.
> 
> Edit: Super, jetzt funktioniert der bilderupload fürs Forum nicht mehr



Könnte nicht jemand mit ner schnellen Leitung seinen Breaking Point Ordner in ne Dropbox laden?
Würde zwar auch länger dauern aber da jetzt so rum zu frickeln dauert bestimmt auch ewig. Oder vielleicht kommt jemand aus deiner nähe und kann mit nem stick vorbei kommen.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (11. Juli 2014)

cap82 schrieb:


> Könnte nicht jemand mit ner schnellen Leitung seinen Breaking Point Ordner in ne Dropbox laden?
> Würde zwar auch länger dauern aber da jetzt so rum zu frickeln dauert bestimmt auch ewig. Oder vielleicht kommt jemand aus deiner nähe und kann mit nem stick vorbei kommen.


 
Ist dank Lomax (an dieser Stelle noch ein  ) bereits passiert. Bin grade aus der Schule gekommen und der DL wurde soeben gestartet.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juli 2014)

Ich probiere es jetzt mal wieder aus! Hatte vor einigen Monaten das Problem das der Download immer wieder fehlerhaft war


//EDIT: Und schon könnte ich wieder kotzen über diesen rotz launcher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



///EDIT2 : und nach dem Download.... Ich komm wieder und boom.....  Breaking Point ist somit jetzt ENDGÜLTIG gestorben für mich und das für immer drecks Launcher....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LomaxMax (11. Juli 2014)

Hi, den Fehler bekomme ich gerade auch.
Wobei Deathlyrage vor 2 Stunden schrieb: _New Update has to sync between all 16 CDN Nodes. It may be 30 minutes or so before its downloadable without issues._
Einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Juli 2014)

Ich hab schon vor Monaten versucht irgendwas hinzubekommen aber nein nichts, und jetzt schon wieder  Was können die überhaupt. Irgendwann ist auch meine Geduld am ende...


----------



## LomaxMax (11. Juli 2014)

Naja, ist ja noch eine Alpha. Und zudem kostenlos. Nervt aber muss man wohl in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## LomaxMax (11. Juli 2014)

_All Vehicle contents will be reset next restart/patch to fix issues with saving weapons._
Gut, dass wir gerade zu Fuß unterwegs sind...


----------



## sinchilla (11. Juli 2014)

> _All Vehicle contents will be reset next restart/patch to fix issues with saving weapons._


ich glaube es geht nur im den inhalt (content)im kofferraum & nicht die fahrzeuge bzw. deren standorte. wenn wirklich auch die fahrzeuge bzw. deren spawnpunkte resetted wurden wäre heut nen guter zeitpunkt mal die garagen zu checken

@mezzomix du erwischt immer den falschen zeitpunkt heute hatte auch probs mit einloggen aber in der regel läuft er launcher

nun komm ich problemlos in den launcher & habe auch die aktuelle version (0.1272) per torrent gezogen vorhin / mit http gabs immer ne fehlermeldung


----------



## LomaxMax (11. Juli 2014)

sinchilla schrieb:


> habe auch die aktuelle version per torrent gezogen vorhin / mit http gabs immer ne fehlermeldung



Das musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wie das geht, bitte.


----------



## sinchilla (11. Juli 2014)

> Das musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären, wie das geht, bitte.


du nimmst ein eingabegerät für deinen personalcomputer in die hand, vorzugsweise die maus. dann visierst du den button( den unter http also torrent) an & drückst ( nicht zu zart!) die linke maustaste den rest macht er wie von zauberhand ( musst nix installieren oder so)

dachte auch erst ich brauch da wieder nen extra prog oder so aber geht alles von selbst


----------



## Crush182 (16. Juli 2014)

Die haben die Downloadserver ja ziemlich dezimiert... o_O

-Torrent funktioniert bei mir iwie net und nu muss ich die neue Karte usw. mit 230kb/s laden xD

Edit:
Na supi:
Download 21 of 30: 2Std. 30min. ....argh 

Edit2:
Graka geht nach 3 min in diesen tollen "zero power core modus".
Als ich nach 1 std. nachgucken wollte ging der Bildschirm nicht mehr an -.-

Also neuer Versuch = Download 1 von 10 kommt so gut wie garnicht voran und braucht dauerhaft 30min. 
-Habe jetzt kein Bock mehr! :/

Edit3: Habe doch wieder Bock 
Torrent funktioniert jetzt endlich -sogar mit voller DL Geschwindigkeit


----------



## sinchilla (19. Juli 2014)

versuch mal den gigabit http usa server der flutscht wien zäpfchen


----------



## Brez$$z (20. Juli 2014)

Also BP is zwar vom grundgestell her schon sehr gut, allerdings kann man die Originale Arma3 Map nicht spielen. Da is einfach kein Flair dahinter irgendwie.
Die anderen Karten sind naja, nicht der bringer. Und jetzt Probier ich schon seit 2 Tagen mein BP upzudaten was jedesmal Fehlschlägt ohne genaue beschreibung. 
Egal welchen Server ich auch auswähle....


----------



## R_i_k (21. Juli 2014)

Brez$$z schrieb:


> Und jetzt Probier ich schon seit 2 Tagen mein BP upzudaten was jedesmal Fehlschlägt ohne genaue beschreibung.
> Egal welchen Server ich auch auswähle....



Versuche mal per torrent zu updaten.


----------



## dmxcom (21. Juli 2014)

Also Updaten funktioniert bei mir mit den US Server immer 1a. Hatte lediglich mit den EU Servern Probleme.
Finde die neue Map New Haven einfach nur stark. Altis ist nur in Grüppchen richtig lustig bzw. finde Ich sie nicht schlecht.
Die kleinere Stratis ist gut geeignet für neue Leute,

Bin auf jeden Fall super froh mir Arma 3 dafür angeschafft zu haben.


----------



## Crush182 (21. Juli 2014)

Ja... das mit den blöden Updates, die nicht richtig funktionieren, hat hier glaube ich schon jeder durch 

Gibt es eig. schon ne Map für New-Haven?
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie die aussieht -oder wie groß die ist


----------



## dmxcom (21. Juli 2014)

Hier gibs die Map zu New Haven.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (22. Juli 2014)

Thx 

@sinchilla:
Guck mal was ich gefunden habe... lecker Hundefleisch  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fr3w (22. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte jetzt gerade alles mal einrichten bei dem Mod, aber irgendwie sagt der Launcher meine Accountdetails wären falsch.. jemand ne Ahnung was da sein könnte?


----------



## Crush182 (22. Juli 2014)

Hast du an die eckigen Klammern bei der Player-ID gedacht?


----------



## fr3w (22. Juli 2014)

natürlich


----------



## Crush182 (23. Juli 2014)

Hast du es schon hinbekommen? 
Ich wüsste gerade nichts, was man ausprobieren könnte.
Wenn ich morgen Zeit hab, guck ich mal ein bisschen im bp forum rum -vllt. findet sich da was 


Mal was Anderes:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...-die-sims-2-ultimate-collection-erhalten.html
Falls jmd. von euch Interesse an Sims 2 hat 


Edit: Wie sieht die Meldung denn genau aus/was steht da?


----------



## fr3w (24. Juli 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Hast du es schon hinbekommen?  Ich wüsste gerade nichts, was man ausprobieren könnte. Wenn ich morgen Zeit hab, guck ich mal ein bisschen im bp forum rum -vllt. findet sich da was   Mal was Anderes: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/344387-so-koennt-ihr-gratis-die-sims-2-ultimate-collection-erhalten.html Falls jmd. von euch Interesse an Sims 2 hat   Edit: Wie sieht die Meldung denn genau aus/was steht da?



Alles gleich geblieben 

Ja irgendwie "wrong username or password" oder so ähnlich, bin grad nicht am PC..


----------



## sinchilla (24. Juli 2014)

> Ja irgendwie "wrong username or password" oder so ähnlich, bin grad nicht am PC..


 wende dich dochma an den Support die müssten ja deiner spieler-id (steam-id) die entsprechenden daten zuordnen können.



> @sinchilla:
> Guck mal was ich gefunden habe... lecker Hundefleisch
> 
> 
> ...


 ganz traurige Sache-typischer jägerunfall- da ess ich mit der rechten ( in real ) & will mein treuen begleiter füttern weil er so bettelte...& da passierte es, hab als Rechtshänder, die maus mit der linken in der Hand & ein schuss löst sich...er wimmerte noch kurz & dann war es um ihn geschehen


----------



## LomaxMax (25. Juli 2014)

Gestern das mit "New Heaven" war zwar so ganz nett aber so richtig kann ich mich mit der Map noch nicht anfreunden. Okay, ist wegen der Größe schon ganz anders als Altis, irgendwie actionlastiger - das ist ja auch ganz gut. Mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhn' ich mich mal dran. 
Aber vor allem das mit der Dunkelheit hinterher war ja ziemlich bescheuert. Also gar nichts sehen kann ja auch keine Lösung sein.


----------



## mist3r89 (25. Juli 2014)

kanin ich eigentlich mit den Fäusten zuschlagen? und wenn ja wie??


----------



## sinchilla (25. Juli 2014)

> Gestern das mit "New Heaven" war zwar so ganz nett aber so richtig kann  ich mich mit der Map noch nicht anfreunden. Okay, ist wegen der Größe  schon ganz anders als Altis, irgendwie actionlastiger - das ist ja auch  ganz gut. Mal sehen. Vielleicht gewöhn' ich mich mal dran.
> Aber vor allem das mit der Dunkelheit hinterher war ja ziemlich  bescheuert. Also gar nichts sehen kann ja auch keine Lösung sein.


geht mir ähnlich. ich mag altis mehr da verläuft sich alles mehr. aber wenn man action mag hat new haven auch seine vorteile weil auf die trifft man definitv in der stadt. allerdings bedarf die map noch sehr viel tuning...momentan isses net so das wahre. die dunkelheit tut ihr übriges entweder den gammacheat rauspatchen & mehr taschenlampen als loot verteilen oder nur bis zur dämmerung spielen bzw. dann serverrestart wie in altis aber wenn man die hand vor augen nicht sieht isses suboptimal. hab vorhin mal ein feuer in der stadt gemacht...nahezu die halbe stadt is lichterloh erhellt...wollte damit feindliche spieler anlocken. ein beinbruch, ne infektion & sowie ne blutende wunde liessen mich dann langsam das zeitliche segnen.

@mister:nein man kann nicht mit den fäusten schlagen aber es gibt ne axt...

wenn du als fraktion den hunter nimmst hast du diese gleich zu beginn ( & als nomade glaube ich auch ) die anderen klassen können diese aber finden. solange man unbewaffnet ist sollte man konfrontationen aus dem weg gehen...fäuste helfen gegen ne schusswaffe nur bedingt. ausserdem kann man ein messer finden ( beim hunter auch standartausrüstung) dies kann man auch als wurfmesser nehmen bzw. schweine,hühner,hunde, zombies & natürlich menschen damit ausweiden & zu praktischen steaks verarbeiten


----------



## xtreme92 (27. Juli 2014)

Uii da ist man mal nen paar wochen nicht da und hier tanzt der Bär ich muss wirklich wieder aktiver werden


----------



## sinchilla (27. Juli 2014)

> Uii da ist man mal nen paar wochen nicht da und hier tanzt der Bär ich muss wirklich wieder aktiver werden


am besten du patched erstma gibt ja fast täglich nen neuen patch da haste einiges aufzuholen & heut abend sind wir wieder am start wenne bock hast.

edit:hab vorhin erst von version 0.1290 auf 0.1293 geupdated & nun gibs schowieder nen update.

die HBF server sind leider immer noch nicht wieder da. ich hoffe die kommen wieder new haven is zur zeit der einzige mercanary server:/


----------



## xtreme92 (27. Juli 2014)

haha ne schaffe ich im Moment nicht mein Arma spackt megast rum so das ich erstmal gucken muss woran das liegt und werde dann sobald wie möglich wieder dazu stoßen 

Edit: ARMA läuft wieder war nen kleiner fehler in der startzeile :O...

Hab aufjedenfall den launcher schonmal angeschmissen und lass den über nacht durchlaufen 

Wo Spielt ihr eigentlich dann jetzt ? sind ja nur noch die New Haven und Veteran Server Online :/


----------



## Creeperio (28. Juli 2014)

Moin Leute, viele wundern sich, dass es viele Server nicht mehr gibt. Die HFB-Server exisitieren aus einem Grund nicht mehr und werden auch nicht mehr exisitieren, der Laden HFB hat dicht gemacht. Gelesen hab ich das im Forum vom BP.
Schade eigentlich, die Macher von BP wollen nun andere Server als Ersatz dafür ranschaffen. Wird aber denke ich mal ein klein wenig dauern.

@ sin sorry das ich gestern aufeinmal nicht mehr da war, hatte mich selbst gewundert als ich aufeinmal überall rausgeflogen bin. Mein Wlan-Stick hatte den Geist aufgegeben xD


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juli 2014)

kein problem creepy da hat bestimmt ne putzfrau im hauptverteilerserverraum das masterkabel gezogen zum staub wischen...
das mit den hfb-servern is ja ********...es gibt momentan einfach überhaupt keine altis mercanaryserver mehr.

ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum es soviele veteranserver gibt. warum ist es so beliebt in der 3rd person zu spielen? weil man so schön über mauern & um ecken gucken kann? is doch voll unrealistisch


----------



## sinchilla (28. Juli 2014)

soa ich hab mal etwas detailliertere screenshots von heaven gemacht, kannst du ja verlinken crush




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der genaue mapteil steht im dateinamen ( unten links, unten rechts, oben rechts, oben links & nochmal etwas größer die zentrale insel.


----------



## Creeperio (28. Juli 2014)

ich spiele beides, es ist mal eine Abwechslung. 
mal so und mal so.

Ich hatte ein Erlebnis und Kino wie nie zuvor... ein Erlebnis, dass echt geil war.
Was mir heute morgen beim zocken auffiel war eine Gruppe Spieler, die sehr gewitzt vorgegangen sind. 
Sie campten in Alti bei der Militärbase nahe bei Pyrgos.
Einer von denen war ein Survi, ohne alles. Der Rest bis an die Zähne bewaffneter Hunter etc.

Zwar nix besonderes aber die Gruppe war eiskalt und herzlos.
Der Survi hatte draußen in Pyrgos es irgendwie geschafft, einige Spieler zu überreden zusammen loszuziehen... 
Sie waren dann eine Gruppe mit schlecht ausgestatteten Waffen und wurden vom Survi überredet, sich in der Militärbase auszustatten. Ich war anfangs bei der Gruppe ahnungsloser Bambis und wäre fast mit in den Hinterhalt gelaufen.
Es gab zwar anfangs einige Argumente nicht hinzugehen, doch der Survi war begabt im Überreden. Ich wollte noch ein oder zwei Häuser looten und trennte mich etwas von der Gruppe und sagte das ich nachkomme.

Ich fand so ziemlich alles was man brauchte, von Medizinischen bis hin zum essbaren. Und lief dann zum Eingang der Base, hinter der Gruppe hinterher.
Ich war noch gut einige Meter entfernt und sah alle drinnen stehen, bis auf einmal ein höllischer Lärm von vorne kam. Ich sah Mann nach Mann fallen, zwei versuchten wegzulaufen wurden aber, von Snipern auf den Türmen, niedergestreckt. 
Als ich das sah suchte ich schnell Deckung im Gebüsch. "Altah leck mich doch am A****, was war den bitte das?" dachte ich mir zuerst. Der einzige der nicht umgeballert wurde war der Survi?! Der stand da sorgenlos und fing an zu looten.
Die komplette Gruppe erschien Stück für Stück und lootete und versteckte die Leichen, die zwei Sniper waren wohl deren Backup und blieben auf den Türmen.

Dann wurde das Problem aber dicker, hinter mir erschien eine 5 Mann starke Truppe und blieben am Anfang der Basis stehen... Das pure Kribbeln, wenn man bedenkt das aufeinmal alle zusammen gehören, die einen direkt vorne mit Backup und ein Trupp hinten, falls jemand entwischt?

Der einzige Plan der mir in den Kopf stieß war einfach liegen zu bleiben und nichts zu machen, mit der Makarov würde ich eh nicht viel reißen...
Nach wenigen Minuten verteilte sich wieder alle auf deren Plätze, die eine Truppe ging wieder in die Stadt und versteckte sich dort?

Der Survi ging aus der Basis und wieder in die Stadt.

Eine halbe Stunde verging und ich hatte keinen Bock mehr im Gebüsch zu hocken als ich Fahrzeuge hörte. Mein verlangen die Beine in die Hand zu nehmen erlosch sofort und ich dachte mir "och ne ey, was kommt den noch?"
Ich weiß nicht was vorging, ich konnte Gespräche hören. Davon eine bekannte, die des Verräters. 
Kurz darauf gingen die Wagen wieder an und kamen aus der Stadt, vorne drin saß ein Survi. Ich nehme an das war der Typ der wieder eine Beute von ahnungslosen an der Angel hatte.

Ich spielte den Spaßverderber und sagte denen das alle anhalten sollen. Verwirrt kamen rückfragen von wo und das ich sofort raus kommen sollte.
Erklärte denen aber, dass das nicht geht und erzählte von den Typen in der Basis und der in der Stadt. Auch erwähnte ich den Survi der erstmal einen netten Eindruck macht aber dann doch später zu einem Punkt seine Maske fallen lässt.
Ich hörte den Survi, er sagte das ich ein Lügner sei und das er und seine neuen Freunde mich ausfindig machen und essen werden xD

Naja ehe der Survi aber ausgestiegen war, wurde er von seinen neuen "Freunden" umgeballert. Neben mir tauchte ein Stryder auf, die Typen drin sagten das ich sofort einsteigen soll oder ich würde das gleiche erfahren.
"No risk no fun" ich stieg ein. Aus der Stadt und der Basis kam Beschuss und wir entkamen rasant.

Nach 5 Minuten fahrt hielten die Fahrzeug an und ich wurde zum austeigen gezwungen. Ich erlebte wie eine Spielergruppe im Kreis sitzend sich beraten hat, die Typen von dort zu vertreiben.
Man fragte mich nach Positionen und Ablauf, ich erzählte denen alles was ich wusste. 
Der Anführer? der Truppe vertraute mir ein Gewehr an und sagte "Only the Hunters, the others are not your job". 

Wir warteten paar Minuten, da wurde es Dunkel und wir stürmten die Basis und Stadt. Echt tolles Teamplay, verwundete zogen sich sofort zurück und wurden von einem Spieler hinten behandelt und versorgt!
Leider zogen zwei den kürzeren aber wir hatten ein tolles Gefecht.

Sowas lobe ich! Ich erfuhr später, dass die Truppe alles Randoms waren und keiner sich kannte...


----------



## sinchilla (29. Juli 2014)

da haste ja ne kinofilmreife story erlebt da freu ich mich ja scho auf morgen

bin grad wieder sehr gut ausgerüstet im norden...es gibt doch mehrere militärbasen in new haven. man erkennt die auf der karte nur sehr schlecht als diese


----------



## sinchilla (29. Juli 2014)

EU#8 ( mercenary ) is wieder da. nun sind alle server von zombie infection

edit: hoppala sry für den doppelpost


soa ca. 3h in altis ( fully equipped! ) unterwegs gewesen...da seh ich nen heli zu den rangerbaracks fliegen, landet erst beim beim hangar & kommt einige minuten später von den baracks zurück. landet auf einmal nochmal einige hundert meter vor mir  ich schleich mich auf 143 meter ran & warte & warte & warte...geschätzte 45 minuten später gehe ich von aus das der pilot wohl das zeitliche gesegnet hat. das war wohl auch so...also fliege ich mit nem lachen im gesicht, über meine fette beute, richtung der nordöstlichen insel um das ding dort zu landen. so auf halben wege mitten über dem pazifik entgleitet mir schlagartig mein grinsen weil mittig auf dem desktop die nachricht zu lesen ist "seit 10 sekunden keine nachricht" ...****, ****, ****!!!

hab ja erst letztens von nem patch gelesen das man nun nicht mehr aus größer höhe auf die erde klatscht ( wie es mir bereits einmal ergangen ist)...zumal ich eh grad überm wasser war.

nach einigen LOG INS komm ich endlich wieder ins spiel mit der gewissheit das der heli wohl nun von fischen geflogen wird. als ich selber das licht von altis erblicke is es seltsam verschwommen & dunkel  ...ich realisiere das ich auf dem grund des meeres stehe. voller eifer versuche ich die wasseroberfläche zu erreichen. nun ja der erfolg wurde mir verwehrt & ich ertrank jämmerlich .

mit mir teilen sich nun auch die fische nen entfernungsmesser, nen gps, ne uzi ne mp7, ne mk12 usw.

die moral von der geschicht: fliege übers tiefe wasser nicht


----------



## Crush182 (2. August 2014)

^^


...Es gibt einen neuen (ziemlich großen) Patch.
Breaking Point Changelog
u.a. Helicrashes auf allen Karten und div. Bugfixes


----------



## sinchilla (2. August 2014)

der changelog hört sich doch gut an! der wahnsinn wie schnell das voran geht. kann es sein das die den hund bzw. das interaktionsmenü für diesen wieder rausgepatched haben? kann die nicht "anquatschen"

den hund kann man noch "ansprechen" allerdings is die voraussetzung ne rohes steak...

die letzten tage bin ich recht einsam gestorben & beginne langsam mit meinem hund zu reden weil man sonst irre wird in der weite von altis...wer wäre denn mal wieder dabei in den nächsten tagen?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. August 2014)

Entweder habe ich kein Glück, oder public ist echt ******* geworden.

Dachte ich fang mal schön mit Breaking Point an, spiel es paar Stunden. Erste Spawn, treffe ich auf so einen Russen gleich nach dem Spawn renne dem hinterher, unbewaffnet natürlich. Kommen plötzlich 2 andere raus und meinen halt "Stop". Fragt er ob ich russisch bin, meinte ich halt deutsch und er meinte "I like germans" und zack mit der Axt kaputt geschlagen. Naja, damit hatte ich fast gerechnet, waren ja auch andere Klasse und so und gibt wohl auch Punkte.

Zweiter Versuch auf Altis, Buddy-System, Deutscher erwischt. Erzähl bisschen mit ihm und treffen uns, haut er mich von hinten mit der Axt kaputt.

Glaube das wars auch schon wieder. Public Arma ist für mich gestorben, werde wohl nur noch taktisch im Clan spielen...

Schade. Seit dem Hype kann man Arma leider nun wirklich vergessen.


----------



## Crush182 (8. August 2014)

Erst schießen, dann fragen! 
Und anderen Leuten auf keinen Fall vertrauen .

Vorallem mit dem Klassensystem... ich kann das auch null unterscheiden obs Freund oder Feind ist.
(Naja... ist als Hunter ja sowieso egal).

Welche Klasse hast du denn gespielt?


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (8. August 2014)

Ranger. Und ne, auf erst schießen und dann fragen hab ich gar keine Lust. Kann ich auch king of the hill zocken.


----------



## Crush182 (8. August 2014)

Naja... als Ranger musst du natürlich auf die Klassen achten und dich ein bisschen mit dem
System auseinandersetzen .

Wenn dich jmd. tötet, der es eig nicht sollte, dann bekommt der nen dicken Punktabzug reingehauen.
Aber eig. steht auch alles Wissenswerte, und die Links, auf der ersten Seite .

Und um hier keinen flaschen Eindruck zu erwecken ;P:
Wir laufen nicht wie Rambo durch die Gegend und ballern auf alles was sich bewegt.
Erstmal gehen wir den Leuten aus dem Weg und überlegen dann, was wir machen.
Außer jmd. steht aufeinmal direkt vor uns, dann muss man schießen...
sonst ist man zu 100% tot -vorallem als Hunter


----------



## sinchilla (8. August 2014)

> Außer jmd. steht aufeinmal direkt vor uns, dann muss man schießen...
> sonst ist man zu 100% tot -vorallem als Hunter


dito! jungs, ihr dürft nich vergessen es handelt sich um ne apokalypse bzw. anarchie! jemand der offentsichtlich über ressourcen verfügt die andere nicht haben z.b. ein fahrzeug macht sich nicht unbedingt beliebt bei anderen, das mit dem spawnkill is ne andere sache aber das hat man wohl in jedem spiel. ansonsten sollte man immer so denken das wenn man den anderen nicht tötet er es machen würde wenn er die gelegenheit hat dazu. damit meine ich vor allem die hunterklasse welche gleichermaßen verhasst bei allen ist.


soa andere geschichte: folgender test sagt aus das mehr ramspeed besonders gut bei arma 3 ankommt.Arma 3 CPU vs RAM performance comparison 1600-2133= up to 15% FPS gain

also habe ich meine 8gb 1333er cl9 mal gegen 2133er cl9 getauscht. das ergebnis is verblüffend! hab den arma benchmark laufen lassen (findet man im workshop).

1333er auf niedriger grafik 89 fps mit dem 2133er 111fps. alles "hoch" & blur aus sowie bewegungsunschärfe aus 1333er 55fps 2133er 68 fps ( das sind meine spieleinstellungen & der zuwachs beträgt im benchmark über 20%!!!) auf ultra 31 zu 37 fps. im normalen spiel hab ich jetzt im mittel ( per fraps über 1 minute gemessen & etwa 10 messungen gemacht) etwa 84fps vorher waren es um die 60. ich finde das is wiene neue grafikkartengeneration der zuwachs. den ram hab ich hier im forum gekauft & wenn ich den alten hier verkaufe für sagen wir 35 euro hat mich der spass 15 euro gekostet für 20% mehr leistung.


----------



## Crush182 (14. August 2014)

Bei mir dauerts noch bis ich wieder was am PC mach 
Erstmal läuft alles und damit bin ich zufrieden 

Bei mir ist momentan ein bisschen die Luft raus was BP angeht.
Ich bin schon am Lernen (ich versuchs jedenfalls) und bald geht die Schule wieder los.
Und iwie hab ich momentan Abends keine Lust mehr noch durch die Landschaft zu streifen :/

Ich muss auch mal schaun, was die nächsten Wochen mir so an Arbeit einbringen (Projektarbeit steht an)
und weiß daher nicht, wann ich das nächste mal dabei bin.

Aber weg bin ich nicht... keine Panik 

...Und ich habs jetzt endlich mal geschaft die NewHaven Karte von Sinchilla vorne rein zu packen  (thx nochmal  )


----------



## sinchilla (15. August 2014)

kein prob crush bei den anderen siehts auch ein bissl nach sommerloch aus aber der winter steht ja vor der tür & dann können wir bei nasskaltem regenwetter & sturm draussen mit warmen kamin im nacken wieder durch altis streifen



> _*0.1309 / 0.1310 ( 3 MB )*_
> 
> 
> New: Melee Weapons (_* Katana*_,  Pickaxe )
> ...


wenn ich mit lomax heut noch ne runde drehe werde ich zum ninja


----------



## LomaxMax (6. September 2014)

Jungs, Jungs, Jungs (und Mädels evtl. auch) ...
Zur Zeit ist das ja recht lahm in BP. Nicht, dass das Spiel nicht laufen würde. Die Entwickler bringen doch immer ab und an Verbesserungen raus ABER zur Zeit laufen wir nur zu zweit auf Altis rum. In den Hochzeiten sind wir teilweise zu fünft unterwegs gewesen!

Hier also der Aufruf: Spielt mit uns! Meldet Euch hier im Forum oder per PM bei Sinchilla und mir!
Als nächsten Spieltermin haben wir Sonntag erkoren. So um die 20 Uhr oder später.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (7. September 2014)

Da das Gewitter gestern hier bei uns einige Router gekillt hat, unter anderem auch von meiner Verabredung (  ) für heute, hätte ich absolut Lust und Zeit ^^
TS kenn ich ja, nur gammel ich momentan noch östlich von Panagia rum.

Aber vllt komm ich euch jetzt schon mal entgegen gelaufen. Könnt mich ja dann anschreiben, ab 2000 sollte ich Zeit haben 


*Edit: Verspãte mich wohl etwas, der Updater machte grade wieder Zicken. Jetzt läuft er und ich hoffe es bleibt dabei *


----------



## LomaxMax (9. September 2014)

Das hört sich ja gut an und stand da bisher nicht oder? 
"Faction Specific Dogs:

In a upcoming Breaking Point Patch there will be new faction specific dogs that will grant a unique perk while the dog owner isn't a traitor. This includes things such as storing gear in a vest on your dog or tracking down other players."

Heutige BP Session war mal wieder spannender und actionlastiger. Schön, dass wir mal wieder mehr als zwei Leutchen waren. Morgen können wir gar wieder vier sein! Toll.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (9. September 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja gut an und stand da bisher nicht oder?
> "Faction Specific Dogs:
> 
> In a upcoming Breaking Point Patch there will be new faction specific dogs that will grant a unique perk while the dog owner isn't a traitor. This includes things such as storing gear in a vest on your dog or tracking down other players."



Gibts dann auch nen Wolfs-Skin zu kaufen? [emoji1]


----------



## LomaxMax (10. September 2014)

Das mit den Fraktionen,  also den unterschiedlichen Charakteren, sollte man schon ernst nehmen! 
Ich glaube ja fast,  dass der mir vor die Flinte laufende Ranger auf der Flucht vor den Sinchilla,  Frozen und SDFMaster angreifenden Typen war. Die Finger saßen mir aber doch zu locker.... 
Hab dadurch 2000 Minuspunkte erhalten. 
😨

Demnächst bin ich nur noch für die Aufklärungsarbeit zuständig! 😜

Ach so: bin gerade Überlebender,  im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (10. September 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> Das mit den Fraktionen,  also den unterschiedlichen Charakteren, sollte man schon ernst nehmen!
> Ich glaube ja fast,  dass der mir vor die Flinte laufende Ranger auf der Flucht vor den Sinchilla,  Frozen und SDFMaster angreifenden Typen war. Die Finger saßen mir aber doch zu locker....
> Hab dadurch 2000 Minuspunkte erhalten.
> 😨
> ...


2000 Minuspunkte?  Alter Verwalter

War aber gestern auch schlagartig eine Action  Ich weine immer noch dem LMG nach, kein einziges Mal hab ich geschossen 

Am ende ist dann alles so wie es sich gehört: Die Deutschen knüppeln die Franzosem nieder


----------



## LomaxMax (15. September 2014)

Was ist das denn Geniales? 

"Safehouses (Havens)

The Safehouses mechanic allows players to construct a keycode lock and defense to allow them to claim buildings which persist after restart. 
- Find a Blueprint to craft a lock and craft it inside of the building you want to be yours. You will not be able to craft the item anywhere else. 
- Once you have set your password you will get a confirmation message that your Haven has now been locked and all doors and storage objects will require that password to be entered on a keypad UI. 
- You are only allowed to lock one house at a time, you must unlock a previously locked house and remove the lock in order to lock another one. 
- New storage objects that can only be placed inside of Havens will be added and are craftable via the same Blueprint mechanic as other craftable objects. These will have unique storage attributes and will be class specific much like the storage caches (class specific models and textures still pending). 
-If you leave your Haven unlocked then it is fair game to anyone else. An unlocked building can be locked by anyone with the appropriate materials and any storage objects within that building are up for grabs. 
- Everything should persist after restart."

Quelle: Safehouses (Havens) - Breaking Point

Will ich haben!


----------



## sinchilla (15. September 2014)

> Was ist das denn Geniales?
> 
> "Safehouses (Havens)
> 
> ...


wer brauch da noch die sims... meinereiner geht dann jagen währenddessen die frau kinder & haushalt managed natürlich sicher vor fressfeinden weil ich das haus ja abschliesse zu ihrem schutz. familienidylle in der postapokalypse


----------



## LomaxMax (15. September 2014)

Das habe ich noch dazu gefunden:

For create Hive you need:

1xToolBox
1xBluePrint (LockingKit)
1xHydraukic Cylindre
2xBattery
2xReinforced Steel
2xElectronics
3xElectronical Wire

How it looks like: Breaking Point Hive - YouTube

Dann aufi ...


----------



## FrozenEYZ (15. September 2014)

Ich hoffe ihr sammelt schön 

Von dem ganzen Zeugs hab ich in den letzten Sessions so viel gesehen, jetzt wo mans braucht, dauert das bestimmt wieder ewig 

Ich geh dann mal den Haushalt schmeißen


----------



## LomaxMax (16. September 2014)

Hi. Hier ist ein Link zu der Art von Häusern die in Beschlag genommen werden können: List Of Current Buildings Supported For Havens - Deathlyrage's Programming Corner - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point

Dann noch die wichtige Info: "You find steel inside yellow skips or the large bin containers inside warehouses or construction sites, it's called 'reinforced steel'"

Alles andere haben Sin und ich nämlich gestern schon auftreiben können. Na dann.


----------



## Kerkilabro (17. September 2014)

Man kann es zur Zeit leider nicht ordnungsgemäß spielen weil die Spiele- Server ständig Probleme machen und die Login- Server ebenfalls.


----------



## sinchilla (17. September 2014)

die hatten heut probleme war aber auch zu lesen via twitter & co nun gehts wieder inkl. neuem patch, das is ne note davon "Message when player attempts to open a locked safe / house object.". also wenn jemand meine frau hinterm herd wegstehlen will bekomm ich sofort ne message oder im umkehrschluss wenn ich ne neue frau will weiss ich das der entführer erfolgreich war


----------



## FrozenEYZ (17. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Man kann es zur Zeit leider nicht ordnungsgemäß spielen weil die Spiele- Server ständig Probleme machen und die Login- Server ebenfalls.


 
Ist ja leider manchmal so :/ Ich hoffe bis zum Wochenende ist das behoben


----------



## sinchilla (18. September 2014)

ich habe in letzter zeit das problem das nach nem serverrestart & erneutem einloggen mein peripheres sichtfeld unscharf ist. das ist enorm anstrengend für die augen.  unabhängig von verletzungen usw. also auch mit nem freshspawn. lomax hat dieses problem auch. wir haben beide bewegungsunschärfe & den ganzen schnulli aus & das problem tritt auch nicht immer auf also ich kann es nicht gewollt reproduzieren bzw. abstellen. ist das ein bug oder ein feature...wenn jemand ne lösung dafür hat dann her damit!

hab hier mal die config meiner grafikeinstellungen gepostet, quasi alles "high" nur postprocessing alles aus weil ich sonst augenkrebs kriege wenn das bild so unscharf ist bzw. man bei jeder drehung halb kotzt weil es so verschwommen ist.

könnte auch alles "ultra" aber spätestens in städten sacken die frames weg aber das kennt ihr ja.

was heisst eig. der 5te punkt beim bild mit post processing? irgendwas mit scharfstellen? kann man ja nicht lesen das werde ich heut abend mal probieren irgendwie muss der menüpunkt neu sein seit dem letzen patch oder so, werd dann berichten ob der mein problem löst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2014)

Vielleicht haben eure Charaktere ne Sehschwäche und brauchen eine Brille


----------



## sinchilla (18. September 2014)

> Vielleicht haben eure Charaktere ne Sehschwäche und brauchen eine Brille



na da hasste ja ne ganze clownfamilie verputzt zum frühstück.... vllt. liegts auch am gesteigerten zielwasserkonsum... ne aber bei lomax tritt das problem ja auch auf & wir haben gemerkt das er es teilweise hat & ich nicht & umgekehrt ...ich versuch heut abend mal nen screenshot zu machen davon...


----------



## Alcatraz199 (18. September 2014)

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das der Hunter auch andere Hunter erschießen darf? Habe nämlich schon einige Kills aber nur wenig Punkte.


----------



## sinchilla (18. September 2014)

> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das der Hunter auch andere Hunter erschießen darf?


 ja. welche map spielst du? auf kleinen bekommst du auch weniger punkte. daher empfehle ich auf altis zu spielen & wenn du ein opfer siehst nicht gleich zu schiessen sondern versuchen ihn als geisel zu nehmen & dann lebendig ausweiden= 250 punkte

also du brauchst duck tape (zum fessseln) & ein kabar ( das messer) dafür.

heir kannst du sehen wieviel punkte du für was bekommst natürlich kannst du auch minuspunkte bekommen.http://breakingpointmod.com/wiki/index.php?title=Factions#-HUNTER-


----------



## Alcatraz199 (18. September 2014)

ok, danke für die schnelle antwort, habe erst nur auf kleineren karten gespielt und spiele jetzt auf altis.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (18. September 2014)

Aber bevor du deinem Opfer unnötig Schmerzen zufügst oder dich selbst gefährdest, verabreiche ihm lieber ne 7.62mm Pille gegen Kopfschmerzen 
Ist nichtmal verschreibungspflichtig


----------



## sinchilla (18. September 2014)

> ok, danke für die schnelle antwort, habe erst nur auf kleineren karten gespielt und spiele jetzt auf altis.


 wenn du noch sandkastenfreunde suchst, sind wir für dich da. [sanchez187 bei steam]

altis is mit abstand die beste map! new haven is zu klein & man sieht den moddern an das es kein echtes terrain war sondern das ergebnis einiger klicks...teilweise is die map echt übel. altis is zwar groß & du kannst teilweise tagelang niemanden sehen aber es gibt hotspots z.b. zaros, kavalla also halbwegs große städte & natürlich die rangerbarracks bzw. großen militärbasen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. September 2014)

Abenddämmerung und der Kerki (none) erreichte die kleine Stadt Feres. In der Innenstadt begegnete ich einen Hunter, dieser war mir wohl freundlich gesinnt. Mehr als Q E gedrücke vom Hunter gab es nicht, da dachte ich mir nur: Hau jetzt ganz schnell AB! Also setzte ich den Gedanke in die Tat um . Am Stadtrand stand ein altes schon recht zerfallendes zweistöckiges Gebaude in das ich mich im zweiten Stock zurückzog. Ich setzte mich so hin, sodass ich noch gerade dazu in der lage war die Waffe in Richtung Treppenanfang zu richten. ''Der Hunter hat mich veräppelt und jagt mich jetzt bestimmt!'' Dachte ich mir nur!  Ich lauschte....mein Puls stieg an...(manchmal ist die Musik echt irritierend und schreckhaft )
Dann hörte ich Schritte in der Nähe, Türen öffeneten sich und die Schritte kamen immer näher. Hunter, du dachtest wohl du kriegst mich, was? Dann sah ich jemanden unten am Stufenanfang und drückte reflexartig ein paar 44er Patronen in diese Richtung. Es war nicht der Hunter sondern ein Nomad.....Der tat mir leid 
Die 44er ist nicht gerade eine leise Waffe. Also fetzte ich mit voller Wucht aus dem Gebäude und  rannte ab in Richtung Pampa. In Sicherheit, vorerst!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. September 2014)

Häng die ganze Zeit beim Einloggen auf die Server im "Empfange Daten"-Schirm fest 

Nach nem Serverwechsel keine Probleme mehr. Aber nen Katana gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht über die Farben wundern, lauf schon ne Ewigkeit so rum


----------



## FrozenEYZ (19. September 2014)

Edit:.Den Char oben mit der schönen 7.62 Batlle rifle hab ich leider verloren. Ich sag nur treppenhaus, zombies und wände 

Danach wurde ich noch zwei Mal über den Haufen geballert, war heute ziemlich viel Action iwie 

Dann am Ende frisch gespawnt, und innerhalb von 5min 3 Leute umgelegt  Die kamen einen nach dem anderen ^^

Habe auch mal Nvidia Shadowplay ausprobiert. Sehr cooles feature  2 Kills hab ich sogar drauf, den ersten und "spektakulärsten" leider nicht. Jetzt nur noch nen Schnittprogramm finden und das TS Gelaber kappen


----------



## LomaxMax (20. September 2014)

Hi, Sin.
Hilft zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt bei unserem Problem aber was hast Du denn für ein Seitenverhältnis für Deinen Monitor eingestellt? 16:10? Hast Du Dir den neuen Monitor schon gekooft


----------



## LomaxMax (20. September 2014)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Habe auch mal Nvidia Shadowplay ausprobiert. Sehr cooles feature  2 Kills hab ich sogar drauf, den ersten und "spektakulärsten" leider nicht. Jetzt nur noch nen Schnittprogramm finden und das TS Gelaber kappen


 
Ob Du TS mitschneidest oder nicht, kannst Du einstellen. Auf ShadowPlay klicken. Audio und dann Spielintern wählen.


----------



## LomaxMax (20. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Abenddämmerung und der Kerki (none) erreichte die kleine Stadt Feres..


Auf welchem Server spielst Du denn so? Suchen ja immer noch Mitspieler, Sin und ich und ab und an am WOE Frozen. Spielen aber immer erst ab 20 Uhr + und dann so bis 23 Uhr - in der Regel. Am WOE kann das auch mal länger sein.


----------



## mauhdlAUT (20. September 2014)

Suche auch mitspieler bin 27

Steam id : MauhdL-AUT


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2014)

Mir ist vielleicht ein Mist passiert   Ich war vorgestern in einem Firmengebäude und die Server fuhren runter. Ich dachte mir nur, na und, geht morgen weiter! Ich logte mich ein und war dann natürlich wieder im Gebäude....allerdings ist dieses jetzt verriegelt! Jemand hat es abgeschlossen, ich komme also nicht mehr raus da?! HILFE!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (20. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Mir ist vielleicht ein Mist passiert   Ich war vorgestern in einem Firmengebäude und die Server fuhren runter. Ich dachte mir nur, na und, geht morgen weiter! Ich logte mich ein und war dann natürlich wieder im Gebäude....allerdings ist dieses jetzt verriegelt! Jemand hat es abgeschlossen, ich komme also nicht mehr raus da?! HILFE!


 
Eig kann man sich doch in einem Gebäude gar nicht ausloggen? 
Auch sonst das erste Mal, das ich von sowas höre. Schon mal nen Serverwechsel probiert?


----------



## Kerkilabro (20. September 2014)

Ich war gerade im Gebäude und die Server fielen aus oder machten einen restart, weiß nicht so genau. Anderen Server noch nicht ausprobiert aber einen ''GM'' angeschrieben ^.^

EDIT: Serverwechsel war die Lösung, nun aber ist mir wieder das mit dem Servershutdown in einem Gebäude passiert....hoffe es ist nachher nicht auch abgeschlossen X_x.


----------



## LomaxMax (21. September 2014)

mauhdlAUT schrieb:


> Suche auch mitspieler bin 27
> 
> Steam id : MauhdL-AUT


 
Am Montag? Ab 20:15 Uhr (erst mal so voraussichtlich)? EU8 Sin und ich melden uns bei Dir.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich war gerade im Gebäude und die Server fielen aus oder machten einen restart, weiß nicht so genau. Anderen Server noch nicht ausprobiert aber einen ''GM'' angeschrieben ^.^
> 
> EDIT: Serverwechsel war die Lösung, nun aber ist mir wieder das mit dem Servershutdown in einem Gebäude passiert....hoffe es ist nachher nicht auch abgeschlossen X_x.


Unten steht ja immer ein Hinweis, wenn der Server neugestartet wird. Erst 15 Min vorher, dann noch 10min vorher und dann noch mal bei 5 und 1 Min.

Logg dich dann am besten selbst aus, dann kommt es zu (fast) 100% zu keinen Komplikationen.


----------



## LomaxMax (21. September 2014)

mauhdlAUT schrieb:


> Suche auch mitspieler bin 27
> 
> Steam id : MauhdL-AUT



Funxt nicht (siehe Anhang). Hab es dann aber doch noch (ohne Bindestrich) hinbekommen.


----------



## sinchilla (21. September 2014)

> Hi, Sin.
> Hilft zwar jetzt nicht unbedingt bei unserem Problem aber was hast Du  denn für ein Seitenverhältnis für Deinen Monitor eingestellt? 16:10?  Hast Du Dir den neuen Monitor schon gekooft


ne das is mein uralt asus aber er verrichtet noch fleissig sein dienst is ein 16 zu 10 moni dieses seitenverhältnis wurde weitestgehend durch 16 zu 9 verdrängt


----------



## Crush182 (21. September 2014)

So langsam geht`s ja wieder richtung Herbst... da solltet Ihr (sin+lomax) ja wieder ein paar mehr Mitspieler bekommen 

Bei mir hat sich leider noch nichts geändert... also es dauert wohl noch ein bisschen bis ich wieder mit dabei bin 

...gibt es eig. was neues, was ich evtl. im Startpost unterbringen könnte?


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. September 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> So langsam geht`s ja wieder richtung Herbst... da solltet Ihr (sin+lomax) ja wieder ein paar mehr Mitspieler bekommen
> 
> Bei mir hat sich leider noch nichts geändert... also es dauert wohl noch ein bisschen bis ich wieder mit dabei bin
> 
> ...gibt es eig. was neues, was ich evtl. im Startpost unterbringen könnte?



Ja da gibt es etwas hinyuyuf[gen <== Das Hauptspiel stellt die Tastatur auf ENG ein, immer!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (21. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ja da gibt es etwas hinyuyuf[gen <== Das Hauptspiel stellt die Tastatur auf ENG ein, immer!


 
Kenn ich das Problem  "Alt+Shift" hilft


----------



## sinchilla (22. September 2014)

ich würde den hund erwähnen & das man häuser abschliessen kann bzw. besetzen kann. damit is man mal wieder meilenweit dayz voraus


----------



## Kerkilabro (26. September 2014)

Schon heftig das Gefühl oder die Situation an sich. Ich war gestern nördlich vom Main Airport auf Altis unterwegs und wurde direkt beschossen, da rannte ich einfach weiter nach norden in die Pampa. Während ich rannte hörte ich noch andere Schüsse die anscheinend von jemanden kamen der gerade diese begünstigte Situation ausnutzte und kurzerhand den gesamten Airport killte während die Schützen mich im Visier hatten  Dann kam ich ein paar Minuten später in die Nähe eines Spähertums an, also diese großen grünen Kontainergebäude. Ich pakte mein frisch gefundenes Entfernungsmäßgerät aus ( besser als das Fernglas!) und beobachtete das Späherhaus. Dann sah ein Spieler dort herumirren und beobachtete ihn weiter. Wenig später kam wohl ein ihm freundlich gesinnter zweiter Spieler hinzu und beobachtete weiter.....plötzlich sahen beide in meine Richtung, der Abstand betrug übrings 800 Meter! Das löste bei mir ein unwohles Gefühl aus, denn ich saß in einem Busch also nahm an das ich nicht gesehen werden konnte. Leuchtet etwa das Entfernungsmessgerät? Ich bin langsam weiter in Richtung Norden und irre dort noch immer in Ruhe umher, vorerst!


----------



## LomaxMax (30. September 2014)

Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Ich bin langsam weiter in Richtung Norden und irre dort noch immer in Ruhe umher, vorerst!


Als was denn? Hunter, Ranger ...?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Oktober 2014)

Gestern von nem Hacker erledigt worden [emoji17] Jedenfalls kamen mir One Shot Gewehr ohne Sound  und treffsichere Kopfschüsse durch Wände leicht verdächtig vor..


----------



## Crush182 (12. Oktober 2014)

Also nen Hacker habe ich so glaube ich noch nie getroffen 

Aber ich bin ganz am Anfang schonmal einfach umgekippt, als ich in ne Kiste geguckt habe... das war aber zum Glück ein Bug xD

...Ich wollte jetzt endlich mal wieder updaten, damit ich nachher nicht 10gb saugen muss, aber iwie bekomme ich nurnoch nen timeout.
Es ging gestern nicht und heute ist es schonwieder das Gleiche.

Gab es zwischendurch ein Update, was alles geändert hat? :hmm:

Edit: ok... den Updater direkt aus dem bp updater Verzeichnis starten funktioniert 
Mal schaun, was ich gleich alles laden muss xD


----------



## LomaxMax (30. Oktober 2014)

Waffe weg und nur noch schleichen nach dem Einloggen!

Hi.
Hab mich heute wieder bei BP eingeloggt und wollte mein Spiel von gestern weiterspielen und muss nun feststellen, dass meine Hauptwaffe verschwunden ist und ich nur noch schleichen kann! Das gleiche ist einem Kumpel von mir gestern und am WOE zwei mal passiert. Ist Euch dieser BUG auch schon bekannt?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Oktober 2014)

Meine Hauptwaffe war vorhin auch verschwunden. Der Rest von dem Char war noch da.

das hatte ich sowohl mit dem Altis Char.


----------



## LomaxMax (31. Oktober 2014)

Mit heutigem Patch soll das Problem gelöst sein!
@FrozenEYZ: Hast Du wieder Ferien?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (31. Oktober 2014)

LomaxMax schrieb:


> Mit heutigem Patch soll das Problem gelöst sein!
> @FrozenEYZ: Hast Du wieder Ferien?


 
Richtig  Noch eine ganze schöne Woche. Können wir ja die Truppe nochmal zusammentrommeln, ich hab bestimmt nochmal wieder Zeit


----------



## LomaxMax (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, die Truppe ...


----------



## sinchilla (16. Dezember 2014)

das punktesystem für den hunter wurde grundlegend geändert. das heisst das man für den eigenen tod punkte abgezogen bekommt ab level 2 sind es 25 punkte & ab level3 50 punkte (level 1 ist nicht betroffen).

somit muss man ( wenn man level 3 ist) mindestens eine K/D von 1 haben oder man steigt wieder ein level ab.

m.m.n. ne sinnvolle änderung, wie auch in folgender quelle zu lesen ist, somit kann man sich recht sicher sein das wenn man nen level 3 hunter ( so wie mich) sieht, nen halbwegs guten spieler zu erwischen, quasi der hirsch unter den rehen.



> We have decided to make a simple change to the Hunter class to help  separate the men from the boys and instill some fear in running across a  Level 3, and we have made this change based on some cool stats. Hunters  will now lose points on death, 25 points at level 2 and 50 points at  level 3. Given that Hunters gain a flat 50 points for all their kills,  this means that Level 2 Hunters would need to maintain a kill/death  ratio of >0.5 to stay flat or level up. Level 3 hunters will need to  maintain a kill/death ratio of at least 1.0 to stay level 3. Level 1's  will not lose points for death. These points will scale appropriately on  smaller maps like kills as well.
> 
> This is where it gets interesting. Here are all the KDRs by class across all maps
> 
> ...



quelle:**Changes to Hunter class + some interesting stats** - General Discussion - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point

p.s. wer noch interesse hat mit ein paar halbwegs erfahrenen mitspielern zusammen zu spielen kann sich per pn bei mir melden


----------



## Crush182 (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin auch noch da 

Hab, wie angekündigt, nur momenatn ne Menge zu tun (Abschlussarbeit etc.) 

-Ich werd aber trotzdem mal schauen, dass ich den Startpost in den nächsten Tagen mal wieder aktuallisier


----------



## sinchilla (11. Januar 2015)

wär schön wenn du mal wieder dabei bist crush

es gab nen neuen patch der die ki der zombies gehörig aufgemöbelt hat. vorher waren sie ja quasi keine bedrohung was sich nun grundlegend geändert hat! wenn sie ein opfer sehen  rennen zielstrebig drauf zu & attackieren es. es hat mich fast mein leben & einige schuss gekostet heute. leider is der aktuelle patch (0.1445) irgendwie instabil ( der server schmiert ständig ab) & es wird auf hochtouren dran gearbeitet dies zu beheben bzw. erstmal zu reproduzieren.

also wem die alte ki der zombies zu langweilig war sollte mal die tage reinschnuppern


----------



## Crush182 (12. Januar 2015)

Am 27. Februar ist es (theoretisch ) geschaft, aber vorher kann ich leider nicht.
Wir schreiben jetzt quasi jede Woche ne Klausur und ich will den ganzen Kram zu nem ordentlichen Ende bringen 

Aber ich habe dich/euch nicht vergessen und bin dann auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei  (wenn nicht iwas unvorhergesehenes passiert o_O  )


----------



## sinchilla (20. Januar 2015)

für alle die probleme mit dem log in haben auf den spielserver. breaking point nutzt nun den  rc von arma3. auf arma3 rechtsklicken in steam & eigenschaften  wählen. dort bei betas den rc build wählen. der zugangscode ist "Arma3Update138RC" ohne ".

also im bp-launcher sollte dann bei arma 3 version 1.38.128937 stehen. manche server nutzen auch noch die alte version also vorher im menü schauen welche version euer "standart"-server nutzt!

quelle:Majority of servers switching to RC Build - General Discussion - The Zombie Infection - Breaking Point


----------



## Crush182 (22. Februar 2015)

Eine kleine Info:

Ich muss diese Woche überstehen (oh man.... ich hoffe, dass alles gut geht  ) und am WE kann ich denn endlich wieder guten Gewissens spielen 
Ich denke mal am Freitag werd ich die Updates laden  und alles andere erledigen, was ich so vernachlässigt hab 

Am Samstag wäre ich also startklar


----------



## FrozenEYZ (3. März 2015)

Heut seit langem mal wieder BP gespielt. Auf Bornholm. Die Map ist einfach genial, hab die schon sehr viel im Editor bereist. Aber eignet sich mMn auch sehr gut für Breaking Point, hatte richtig Spaß und hab mir auch schon ein gutes Equip zsm gelootet


----------



## sinchilla (16. März 2015)

> Heut seit langem mal wieder BP gespielt. Auf Bornholm. Die Map ist einfach genial, hab die schon sehr viel im Editor bereist.



also mein fall ist sie nicht. es gibt zu wenig berge, zu viel wald. man kann schlecht taktisch agieren. die originalmaps sind einfach die besten ( altis/stratis). bei den anderen sieht man sehr deutlich das sie mal "schnell" zusammengeschustert wurden. es fehlt die liebe zum detail.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (17. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal hören ob es hier noch aktive Breaking Point'ler gibt, die mich evtl. mal mit auf die Reise nehmen würden ?!

In Breaking Point selbst habe ich zwar noch nicht so viele Erfahrungen gemacht, bringe aber einiges an Erfahrung aus den unterschiedlichen DayZ Versionen mit...

und nach längerer Gaming Pause hätte ich irgendwie nochmal Lust auf ne ordentliche Survival Tour mit ein paar Verbündeten


----------



## Crush182 (17. März 2015)

Wende dich in der Sache am besten per PN an Sinchilla 

In der Gruppe sind dann auch ein paar mehr Leute dabei  ^^
(Steamgr.+TS3 bekommst du dann denke ich auch  )

Ich wollte zwar auch wieder aktivier spielen, habs aber bisher nur 1 oder 2 mal geschafft 
(Ich hoffe das nimmt bald ein Ende, dass ich doch immer iwas machen muss :/ )


----------



## LomaxMax (7. April 2015)

Hallo!
Wollte mich auch noch mal zu Wort melden. Sind noch fleißig am Zocken. Auch recht regelmäßig. 
Wie lange gibt es diesen Thread schon? 1 Jahr? Das Spiel ist immer noch nicht fertig und es werden immer neue Sachen eingebaut. Die Entwickler sind da wirklich fleißig. Neueste Features sind Überwachungskameras außerhalb der Havens und Personen- sowie Fahrzeugminen. Sind mittlerweile eine Gruppe von 10 Personen die (un)regelmäßig spielen, sich aber, dank des ebenfalls neuen Legions-Systems sehr schnell finden.

Spiel macht weiterhin viel Spaß. Ende nicht in Sicht. Vor allem nicht bei der Spielentwicklung. Der Super-Zombie fehlt ja auch noch, obwohl die "normalen" Zombies doch schon an Böshaftigkeit zugelegt haben ...


----------



## D4rkResistance (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wollte mich hier auch mal wieder aktiver beteiligen. Weiß nicht mal, ob ich mich hier überhaupt schonmal beteiligt habe...naja, wie dem auch sei, jetzt bin ich ja da. 

Ich spiele Breaking Point eigentlich immer phasenweise, wenn ich mal Bock drauf hab. Dann meistens 1-2 Wochen und dann wieder was anderes. Allerdings schon seit April 2014...hab die Entwicklung seit dem also gut mitgemacht. Hab auch schon mit Sinchillas "Helmpflicht"-Truppe gespielt (bin auch in der Legion), die aber ausschließlich auf dem EU 4 (Altis Mercenary) zocken. Habe dann aber relativ schnell gemerkt, dass das nix für mich ist...ich kann Altis einfach nicht mehr sehen (Altis Life, Breaking Point, Arma 3 Epoch/Overpoch, Battle Royale, King of the Hill, Wasteland, div. Coop-Missions, etc.) und bin auch immer noch der Meinung, das man Arma einfach nicht in First Person spielen kann. Ich brauche einfach beide Ansichten. Auf First Person schalte ich nur um, wenn ich z.B. in einem Gebüsch hocke und in der 3rd Person nix mehr sehe, weil der Busch meinen Char bedeckt. Aber permanent in First Person rumrennen...da krieg ich irgendwann Augenschmerzen. Vor allem diese schwammige Arma 3-Fahrzeugsteuerung und dann auch noch in First Person...ne Alter, echt nicht!  

Meine Lieblingsmap ist auch ganz klar Bornholm. Ich mag das Setting einfach...viele Felder, Windräder, Küsten und Wälder...einfach eine atemberaubende Landschaftskulisse, dazu einige echt lohnenswerte Industrial- und Military-Loot-Gegegenden...einfach nur klasse. War die letzten Tage damit beschäftigt Bauteile für eine "Military Crate" zu sammeln. Ich hab die ganze Nacht gezockt, hatte fast alles zusammen...fehlte bloß noch ein "Small Wooden Pallet". Also zur Industrial Loot Farm bei Roenne gelaufen und auf den Serverrestart gewartet. 

Nach dem Serverrestart waren nur noch 4 andere Spieler auf dem Server (war halb 6 morgens xD). Ich mache einen Schritt vor und sehe, das die Lagerhallen bereits offen standen. Denk mir nur "Ähhhmm...der Server hat grade neugestartet...WTF?"..dann ein Schuss (wahrscheinlich auf einen Zombie). Ich mir nur gedacht...ohh nee ey...4 Leute aufm Server und ausgerechnet hier rennt einer rum. Dann war ich ein wenig gespaltener Meinung über die weitere Vorgehensweise. Einerseits kam der Hunter in mir zum Vorschein (Jaa...Gratispunkte *-*..der rechnet da im Leben nicht mit), andererseits wollte ich mein kostbares Loot nicht verlieren...aber mein Verlangen war größer. Also Jagd auf den Typen gemacht und ihn auch erwischt. Anschließend war ich mir aber unsicher, ob er allein war oder nicht. Also ein wenig abgewartet und beobachtet. Dann aber irgendwann doch ungeduldig geworden, mit der Hoffnung, dass er das noch fehlende "Holzteil" zufällig bei sich hatte.  Stand nur 2 Sekunden neben seiner Leiche...BAM Headshot!   So eine verfick** *******! Von nun an, renne ich nur noch im Team rum. Nie mehr alleine...oder lasse  einfach solche Jagd-Phantasien und konzentriere mich aufs Looten.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (12. Mai 2015)

D4rkResistance schrieb:


> ...



Sowas kenn ich nur zu gut  Werde BP wohl auch mal wieder updaten, hab nur einfach viel zu wenig Zeit, richtig zu zocken :/


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Mai 2015)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Sowas kenn ich nur zu gut  Werde BP wohl auch mal wieder updaten, hab nur einfach viel zu wenig Zeit, richtig zu zocken :/


Ich wollte heute Abend oder am Wochenende vielleicht mal wieder ein bisschen weiterzocken. Würde mich freuen, das im Team zu zocken. Wenn du also Lust/Zeit heute Abend oder am Wochenende hast, adde mich doch einfach mal bei Steam (D4rkResistance) oder schau im TS vorbei (IP siehe Signatur).  Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen, die das hier lesen. Einfach mal adden oder im TS vorbeischauen, wenn ihr jemanden zum zusammen Zocken sucht. 

*Edit 14.05.2015 05:56

*Hab heute Nacht mal die neue Breaking Point Map "Esseker" angezockt. Jaa...was soll man da schon groß zu sagen...Wald...gaaaanz viel Wald...und irgendwie auch nichts anderes. War mal in der Esseker Stadt...da gibts einen Teil der vom Fluss überschwemmt wurde...nette Idee, sieht aber auch nur anfangs beeindruckend aus und dann denkt man sich irgendwie, dass es absolut sinnlos ist.  Naja...die restliche Stadt wurde aus diversen Arma 2 und Arma 3 Gebäuden zusammengewürfelt und wirkt daher irgendwie hingeklatscht. 

Nachdem ich dann unzählige Kilometer durch Wälder gelaufen bin, war ich oben im Norden bei so einer MilitaryBase, "Ibrahims Militarybase" oder sowas bei der aber wohl noch kein Loot spawnt. Zum Glück war daneben eines dieser Random-Heli-Crashsides, sodass ich ne vernünftige DMR gefunden hab. Anschließend bin ich nach Westen gelaufen, bis ich nach weiteren Kilometern Wald zu einem anderen Militärcamp kam (oben links auf der Karte). Hier gab's wenigstens Loot...aber auch diese Base wirkte sehr trostlos. 

Nach ~ 2 Std. testen frage ich mich, wieso man so einen unfertigen Matsch überhaupt veröffentlicht. Stattdessen sollten sie lieber "Arma 2 Taviana" als Breaking Point Map veröffentlichen. Ich liebe Taviana...einfach nur geil...natürlich das Original...nicht dieses lächerlich zusammengefuschte "Overpochins Taviana" mit lauter unpassenden Straßen und unbegehbaren Häusern. Sowas sollten sie mal implementieren...aber Esseker reizt mich derzeit gar nicht. 

Wenigstens ist sie recht performant...hatte eigentlich permanent zwischen 40 und 110 FPS (über 100 FPS in Arma 3, dass ich das noch erlebe^^)...naja liegt wohl an dem ganzen Wald...da muss er ja nicht viel berechnen...was weiß ich. Hier abschließend noch ein Foto...wer glaubt es kaum...im Wald! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PingPong (19. Juli 2015)

hallo,

ich hab folgendes problem. ich würde gerne breakingpoint zocken und hab mich auf der breakingpoint seite angemeldet, komme nun aber leider nicht weiter


----------



## sinchilla (23. Juli 2015)

> hallo,
> 
> ich hab folgendes problem. ich würde gerne breakingpoint zocken und hab  mich auf der breakingpoint seite angemeldet, komme nun aber leider nicht  weiter


 wo liegt denn dein problem?

hast du arma 3? das is die voraussetzung zum spielen der mod ansonsten is eig. alles selbsterklärend. natürlich brauchst du auch steam. du führst den launcher aus der dementsprechend die benötigten dateien lädt ( so um die 10 gb bin mir nicht sicher) ausserdem darfst du keine sonderzeichen verwenden im namen (änderbar im arma 3 menü) sonst wirst du instant gekickt wenn du nen breaking point server joinst.

das ganze sieht dann so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dort wählst du den menüpunkt "server" & wählst den der dir gefällt.

p.s. server mit veteran in den optionen bieten die 3rd person ansicht. mercenary server bieten diese option (unter difficulty) nicht & man kann  (shootertypisch) nur in der egoperspektive spielen.


----------



## Snak3_Plissk3n (13. April 2016)

Gibts hier noch aktive BP Member ?

Ich hab mit nen paar Leuten wieder angefangen und wir würden uns über Zuwachs freuen


----------



## D4rkResistance (11. Juni 2016)

Snak3_Plissk3n schrieb:


> Gibts hier noch aktive BP Member ?
> 
> Ich hab mit nen paar Leuten wieder angefangen und wir würden uns über Zuwachs freuen


Ich sag mal: Immer mal wieder! Breaking Point spiele ich eigentlich ständig und dann auch mal wieder 4 Monate nicht. War heute mal wieder alleine auf Esseker unterwegs und hab ganz gutes Loot gefunden. Nen Airdrop, ne Helicrashside und Fort General gelootet. Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (11. Juni 2016)

Ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort.... aber ich muss euch momentan leider sagen, dass ich in sachen spielen/zocken momentan komplett raus bin.
-Und das gillt nicht nur für BP....

Das letzte mal, dass ich ein Spiel gespielt habe, ist nun schon ~4 Monate her :/
Ist irgendwie ne "Midlife-Crisis" in Sachen Zocken  .

Es gibt jetzt so viele Spiele, von denen ich (als kleiner Junge) immer geträumt habe, aber wirklich Lust
was zu spielen habe ich nicht mehr.... ich hoffe das geht wieder vorbei, denn ich hab hier so viel "Kram" rum liegen,
wo ich gerade mal angefangen hab und dann war Feierabend (GTA 5 z.B.... ).


----------



## sinchilla (22. Mai 2017)

hallöle, der thread ist ja mal wirklich eingeschlafen hier.

wir haben wohl alle viele und aufregende stunden in der mod verbracht. leider stagniert die entwicklung ja nun seit geraumer zeit da sich die macher auf ein projekt konzentrieren welches das spielprinzip auf basis einer neuen engine (UE4) aufgreift.

in diesem zuge möchte ich euch auf den folgenden link aufmerksam machen.

wo wir uns alle als backer einbringen können. in dem zuge wäre auch meine frage ob hier jemand anderes noch interesse an einem key hätte, man ergo zusammenlegt. denn es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als in einem survivalgame allein unterwegs zu sein.

in dem sinne freue ich mich über antworten und wünsche euch allen einen schönen herrentag...

Breaking Point by Alderon Games Pty Ltd —Kickstarter

edit: bei entprechender resonanz könnte man ja einen seperaten thread draus machen da die stand alone ja nix mehr mit arma zu tun hat


----------



## cap82 (22. Mai 2017)

Hmm, also da müsste ja in den kommenden 30 Tagen pro Tag fast die Hälfte des aktuellen Standes an Kohle eingehen, damit das noch was wird...


----------



## sinchilla (22. Mai 2017)

> Hmm, also da müsste ja in den kommenden 30 Tagen pro Tag fast die Hälfte des aktuellen Standes an Kohle eingehen, damit das noch was wird...



ausgehend davon dass das projekt erst heut begonnen hat sind 10% des erhofften finanzierungziel bereits nicht schlecht. wenn es linear steigt sind es in 30 tagen 300% der benötigten summe.

p.s. die keys sind beschränkt (für beta bzw. digital deluxe)

edit du kannst übrigens nur gewinnen 


> Der Betrag wird also nur bei erfolgreicher Finanzierung abgebucht?
> Genau! Das ist einer der besonderen Aspekte von Kickstarter. Kommt die Finanzierung nicht zustande, zahlt niemand.



p.s. es steigt fast minütlich ich glaube schon dass das ziel erreicht wird. die community von BP is ziemlich groß


----------



## Reap (22. Mai 2017)

Zwei Freunde und ich unterstützen mit dem "Group Veteran Tier" [emoji6]


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. Mai 2017)

Der Trend, dass beliebte Modifikationen durch Early Access und Kickstarter zu eigenständigen Spielen werden, gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## kleinerEisbär (23. Mai 2017)

FrozenEYZ schrieb:


> Der Trend, dass beliebte Modifikationen durch Early Access und Kickstarter zu eigenständigen Spielen werden, gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk



Irgendwie sind die Käufer aber ja auch selber schuld daran. Wenns bei DayZ, Battle Royale etc. schon geklappt hat die Käufer abzumelken, wieso dann nicht auch bei Battle Royale  
Zuerst verspricht man immer mehr und mehr und mehr und bekommt immer mehr Geld und am Ende lässt man es einfach für ewig in der Beta Stage bis es niemand mehr zockt und auch nicht bemerkt wird, dass man sich immer weniger darum kümmert bis man es einfach fallen lässt ...


----------



## cap82 (23. Mai 2017)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ausgehend davon dass das projekt erst heut begonnen hat sind 10% des erhofften finanzierungziel bereits nicht schlecht.



Die Info hatte ich überall gesucht.


----------



## sinchilla (23. Mai 2017)

> Zwei Freunde und ich unterstützen mit dem "Group Veteran Tier" [Sammelthread] Arma 3 Breaking Point


 ja ich suche auch noch jemanden dafür.



> Zuerst verspricht man immer mehr und mehr und mehr und bekommt immer mehr Geld und am Ende lässt man es einfach für ewig in der Beta Stage bis es niemand mehr zockt und auch nicht bemerkt wird, dass man sich immer weniger darum kümmert bis man es einfach fallen lässt ...



wenn ihr euch mal ein wenig mit der mod breaking point befasst hättet, wüsstest ihr worum es geht und das diese seit dem jahr 2012 ohne monetäre interessen von ein paar begabten moddern entwickelt wurde.

leider ist die ist die real virtuality 4 engine ( arma 3) nur beschränkt nutzbar und die jungs von bohemia rücken den quellcode nicht raus.

somit entstand der entschluss auf die unreal 4 engine zu gehen, da diese jedoch für die nutzung nicht kostenlos ist sobald man mit dieser selbst umsatz erwirtschaftet, muss dies auch finanziert werden oder glaubst du ein paar programmierer setzen sich nur aus langeweile hin und opfern zeit,  welche sie mit ihrer familie verbringen könnten oder einem job um diese zu ernähren?

bezogen auf die fortschritte mit der alten engine und der ausdauer der programmierer wage ich zu bezweifeln das dies ein melkprojekt ist.



> Die Info hatte ich überall gesucht.


 die dauer ist auf 30 tage beschränkt, begann also gestern.


----------



## Reap (24. Mai 2017)

Können wir mal probieren die Kampagne publik zu machen?
Habe es schon mal der PCGH-Redaktion per Twitter mitgeteilt, bisher aber leider keine Reaktion. Wen kann man denn noch anschreiben?


----------



## cap82 (25. Mai 2017)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sendmessage.php


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juni 2017)

@cap ja das wäre gut wenn da mal nen artikel auf der main landet gibt ja etliche mit wesentlich weniger information bzw mehrwert

aktueller stand sind 136000 von 403000 und nur noch 17 tage

Breaking Point by Alderon Games Pty Ltd —Kickstarter


ich hab mit 2 freunden für den veteran tier für 133 dollar zusammengelegt


----------



## D4rkResistance (13. Juni 2017)

Ich muss leider sagen, das ich von diesem neuen "Standalone"-Hype so gar nicht angetan bin! 'Battle Royale' und auch 'Breaking Point' spiele ich seit Anfang an. Und das neue "PU: Battlegrounds", was eben nichts anderes als 'Battle Royale' als Standalone-Game ist, gefällt mir optisch und gameplaytechnisch überhaupt nicht. Ich weiß nicht wieso...vielleicht weil es für mich, wie so ein billiger Abklatsch wirkt...so ein Möchtegern-Spiel zur Mod. Gut, die Verkaufszahlen sagen was anderes...aber ich bin ein Arma Spieler. Und liebe 'Battle Royale' eben als Arma Mod...nicht als eigenständiges Spiel. Dafür ist das Spielprinzip einfach zu eintönig. 

Der Unterschied zu Breaking Point ist, dass die Macher des Spiels sich ebenfalls noch aktiv um den Support der Mod kümmern. Das ist bei Breaking Point nicht so. Breaking Point hatte anfangs eine riesige Playerbase. Nach und nach haben aber viele Leute das Interesse an der Mod verloren, da die Admins immer wieder mit neuem Content kamen, aber die nervigsten Game-Bugs nicht behoben haben. So war es ohne weiteres möglich die Supercrates zu dupen oder Waffen-Safes unter der Erde zu bauen. Zudem waren auf einigen Maps (hier: 'Thirsk Summer') die Crate-Spawns über Monate hinweg defekt...was letztlich dazu führte, das immer mehr Spieler das Interesse an der Mod verloren haben. 

Des Weiteren kümmern sich die Admins/Entwickler nur noch ausschließlich um das Standalone-Spiel, was nun entgültig dazu führte, das die Breaking Point Mod gestorben ist...leider. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gehe ich sogar davon aus, dass das Standalone-Spiel extrem floppen wird...bzw. hoffe ich es, weil es die Entwickler durch ihre Geldgeilheit und Ignoranz echt verdient hätten. Ich klinge beleidigt & enttäuscht!? Ja, denn das bin ich. Breaking Point war damals eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsmods und die Entwickler haben die Mod mutwillig sabotiert, bis sie letztlich keiner mehr gespielt hat.


----------

